# Suntour Durolux Dämpfer



## Child3k (3. Februar 2011)

Für 2011 hat Suntour ja nen neuen Dämpfer im Programm: Den Durolux (LINK).

Bisher kann ich den nirgendwo finden - jemand ne Ahnung wann der verfügbar wird? Oder gibts dazu vllt. doch schon Kurzzeiterfahrungen?


----------



## Child3k (4. Februar 2011)

Na dann antworte ich doch mal auf meinen eigenen Post: Hab bei Zweirad Linß angefragt und "etwa Mitte März" für den 215x63mm Dämpfer als Termin bekommen. Ob die anderen Längen da verfügbar sein werden ist aber wohl noch nicht klar. Preis: ca. 200.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (1. März 2011)

Also das würd mich auch Interessieren.
Soll der wirklich unter 300 Gramm wiegen?
Wann kommt er und wieviel kostet er?


----------



## Hüby (13. April 2011)

http://radskeller.trailsports.eu/in...824406B8BC56=43029d51b94515567a4a91b7a3480dcf


----------



## Fabeymer (14. April 2011)

Preislich ziemlich attraktiv und technisch auch interessant mit den zwei Luftkammern und einstellbarer Druckstufe. Ich denke, ich werde ihn mir als Ersatz für den RP23 in meinem Slayer zulegen.


----------



## supperharry (7. August 2011)

Hat jemand den Dämpfer schon gesehen/gekauft?

mfg


----------



## MO_Thor (24. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es Neues zu dem Dämpfer?
Mich interessiert, ob ich den Dämpfer als Ersatz für meinen bisherigen Coil-Dämpfer nehmen kann. Einsatzgebiet ist Enduro/FR (wenn der Durolux-Dämpfer nicht für den Bikepark freigegeben ist, nehme ich dafür eben einfach weiterhin den VanR...)


----------



## sap (29. Dezember 2011)

moin der herr thor, bin mal wieder im lande 
die lux ist übrigens auch nicht fürn park freigegeben, vielleicht kommt ja daher meine ölmalerei auf den standrohren, funktionieren tuts aber


----------



## MO_Thor (2. Januar 2012)

Bin auch wieder zurück vom Familienbesuch.

Ich kenne dich und deinen Fahrstil...dann wirds Durolux-Zeug bei mir auf jeden Fall auch halten. 
Den Dämpfer gibts momentan zum recht günstigen Kurs, ich glaub, den gönne ich mir zum neuen Jahr


----------



## sap (2. Januar 2012)

Mach mal. Falls mir nen guter Luftdämpfer über den Weg läuft, bin ich nicht abgeneigt, den DHX Coil auszutauschen


----------



## MO_Thor (2. Januar 2012)

Dämpfer is bestellt, sollte noch diese Woche ankommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (10. Januar 2012)

Dämpfer kam heute morgen an; es waren keine Buchsen dabei. Ich hatte keine mitbestellt, weil ich Fox/RS-Buchsen daheim habe. Und tatsächlich - die RockShox-Buchsen passen. 
Einbau und Testfahrt folgen, sobald ich Zeit habe (inkl. Fotos).


----------



## gotboost (10. Januar 2012)

Wo wurde der bestellt? Preis?
Danke


----------



## MO_Thor (10. Januar 2012)

www.berg-ab.de hat den Dämpfer auf Lager, allerdings wohl nur die 215er EBL. 
Mit Versand waren es ~150 Euro. Kein großes Geld, find ich, vor allem dann, wenn der Dämpfer tut, wie er soll. Wenn er nicht tut, wie er soll....nun, dann wars kein allzu schlimmer finanzieller Einsatz 

PS.: erster Eindruck vom bloßen in-der-Hand-halten: Druckstufenschalter rastet schön ein, Zugstufe wird wohl mit Handschuhen nur schwer verstellbar sein (trotz großzügiger "Anfasser" bzw. gut gefrästem Drehschalter), denn der Knopf dreht sich etwas schwergängiger.


----------



## Child3k (10. Januar 2012)

Wie isn das Gewicht? Ansonsten scheint der Dämpfer insgesamt schwierig zu bekommen zu sein. Wenn er nich allzu übergewichtig ist, wär einer mit EBL 190 interessant für mich ...


----------



## MO_Thor (10. Januar 2012)

Inklusive Buchsen hab ich bei 215mm EBL 338gr gewogen (Foto reiche ich nach).


----------



## bansaiman (28. Januar 2012)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Inklusive Buchsen hab ich bei 215mm EBL 338gr gewogen (Foto reiche ich nach).





und.... und? Inzwischen gefahren? Generell gut und wie schaut´s im Vergleich zu den üblichen Verdächtigen aus?

Ich hatte in meinem Remedy den RP2 mit DRCV drin,a lso praktisch den Vorreiter mit Doppelkammer, der mir aber viel zu schnell durchrauschte und auch sonst viel Defekte hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (29. Januar 2012)

Wie schaut es aus? Bin am überlegen mir einen Light FR'ler aufzubauen


----------



## blechfisch (30. Januar 2012)

Bin auch gespannt auf nen Fahrbericht! Besonders interessant ist der Durchschlagschutz und ob er durchsackt oder nicht.


----------



## MO_Thor (7. Februar 2012)

Sodele, dann will ich mal.
Viel kann ich noch nicht sagen, für n fundierten Bericht isses schlicht zu kalt. Ich musse für die heutige Tour zweimal nachpumpen, sonst wär der Dämpfer komplett abgesackt. 
Vorweg folgendes: das Einstellen ist simpel. Luft rein, SAG einstellen, Zugstufe einstellen, eventuell Druckstufe und gut is...denkt man. Die Druckstufe ist 8fach verstellbar; gefahren bin ich sie bisher auf der härtesten Stufe (bergauf) und der mittleren (bergab). Vielleicht sollte ich sie bergab komplett öffnen, zumindest bei diesen Minusgraden. 
Bergauf funktioniert das Druckstufenschließen ganz ordentlich. Es gibt Ruhe im Heck. 
Bergab muss ich nochmal in mich gehen bzw. an Zug/Druckstufe. Aufgrund des hohen Luftvolumens musste ich eben nachpumpen; entsprechend dachte ich, der Dämpfer wäre unsensibel. War er aber nicht in dem Umfang, in dem ich es erwartet habe. Die Zugstufe, die ich bei Gabeln und meinen bisherigen Dämpfern fast komplett offen fahre, muss ich beim Duro-Dämpfer mehr schließen, sonst schießt der Dämpfer regelrecht auseinander. 

Er ist kein Wunderdämpfer, steckte die heutigen -10°C (mit Windchill bergab wohl -20 bis -30°C?) aber klagloser weg als z.B. der Pearl, den ich ein paar Jahre gefahren bin. 

Mehr kommt, wenns Wetter besser wird und der Dämpfer auch mal Sonne sieht


----------



## Snap4x (7. Februar 2012)

Frage mich so die ganze Zeit wie er sich gegen den DHX Air schlägt


----------



## kuberli (7. Februar 2012)

Ich habe den Durolux ungefähr 4 Monate im Frizz gefahren. Dabei hat er sich gut geschlagen. Er ist mit 30% Sag nie durcheschlagen, obwohl ich relativ schwer bin. Allerdings hat er (Vorserienmodell) beim Einfedern öfter Pfeiffgeräusche gemacht, was meine Kumpels öfter nervte. Im Moment ist der Dämpfer in einem Poison eingebaut, was ich aber noch nicht testen konnte.


----------



## bansaiman (8. Februar 2012)

kuberli schrieb:


> Ich habe den Durolux ungefähr 4 Monate im Frizz gefahren. Dabei hat er sich gut geschlagen. Er ist mit 30% Sag nie durcheschlagen, obwohl ich relativ schwer bin. Allerdings hat er (Vorserienmodell) beim Einfedern öfter Pfeiffgeräusche gemacht, was meine Kumpels öfter nervte. Im Moment ist der Dämpfer in einem Poison eingebaut, was ich aber noch nicht testen konnte.




Viele Dämpfer pfeifen, v. A. welche mit Piggy BAg. Also der TST R von einem Bekannten und mein ehemaliger Evolver isx 6 haben das auch gemacht, der jetzige Elka nicht ganz so laut, aber auch existent. . . .  ich dfinde es schön ;-) Ist kein Minus für nen Dämpfer, sondern Geschmackssache. Manche mögen NAben auch markant klickend wie die Hope oder eben schön leise 

WEGEN der Temp.

Ja, warte mal auf wärmer Wetter, ist ja unfair dem Dämpfer gegenüber 

HAst du beim Befüllen auch drauf geachtet, erstmal zu pumpen, dann ein paar Male tief Enfedern lassen, damit sich die 2. Kammer auch füllen kann und dann stückweise weiteraufgepumpt. Weil sonst ist klar, dass nach dem ersten Einstellen und etwas Fahren der Druck etwas sinkt.


----------



## MO_Thor (8. Februar 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> HAst du beim Befüllen auch drauf geachtet, erstmal zu pumpen, dann ein paar Male tief Enfedern lassen, damit sich die 2. Kammer auch füllen kann und dann stückweise weiteraufgepumpt. Weil sonst ist klar, dass nach dem ersten Einstellen und etwas Fahren der Druck etwas sinkt.



Jupp, darauf hab ich geachtet. Dabei hat der Dämpfer laut gepfiffen, danach nur noch leise.


----------



## La-Dp (23. Februar 2012)

Moin, Wetter wird ja langsam besser. wurden schon ein paar weitere Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer gesammelt?


----------



## bansaiman (23. Februar 2012)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Jupp, darauf hab ich geachtet. Dabei hat der Dämpfer laut gepfiffen, danach nur noch leise.





Hi,

du bist unsere einzige derzeit bestehende Info-Möglichkeit ;-) und wir brennend interessiert.
Bitte sag doch was


----------



## bansaiman (24. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Collateral (24. Februar 2012)

Ist Berg-ab im Moment eigentlich die einzige Bezugsmöglichkeit für den Dämpfer? Ich würde mir den auch gerne mal gönnen, bräuchte aber die 190er Version. Und die scheint kein Händler im deutschen Raum zu führen. Einzig dieser dubiose RCZ Bike Shop bietet den an. Oder kennt einer von euch ne Möglichkeit, den irgendwo zu ordern? Wär auch nicht schlimm, wenn ich den im EU-Ausland bestellen müsste...


----------



## bansaiman (24. Februar 2012)

Collateral schrieb:


> Ist Berg-ab im Moment eigentlich die einzige Bezugsmöglichkeit für den Dämpfer? Ich würde mir den auch gerne mal gönnen, bräuchte aber die 190er Version. Und die scheint kein Händler im deutschen Raum zu führen. Einzig dieser dubiose RCZ Bike Shop bietet den an. Oder kennt einer von euch ne Möglichkeit, den irgendwo zu ordern? Wär auch nicht schlimm, wenn ich den im EU-Ausland bestellen müsste...




Gocycles vertreibt sr suntour, da kann an den sicher bestellen und bei Suntour selbst, bzw. die werden einem am telefon auch die Händler nennen können ;-)
Villeicht hole ich ihn mir ja einfach und schrieb dann selbst was. Dennn den DRCV RP" meines Remedy werde ich verkaufen, da mir das Teil nciht taugt, rauscht zu sehr durch den FEderweg schon bei mittleren Sprüngen und will ich das vermeiden, pumpe ich soviel Luft rein,d ass die Sensibilität flöten geht, außerdem ist an den Dingern dauernd etwas und es ist eben FOX, was schon für einige s Schlechtes spricht.

Der RUDOLUX mit doppelter KAmmer sollte -wenn er enigermaßen die Quali vond er GAbel hat- spätestens mit etwas Tuning doch ziemlich gut sein udn ist für den Preis schonmal nicht verkehrt, zumal ich eine 8 stufige LS Comp doch recht angenehm finde anstatt diesem Propedal Quatsch


----------



## Snap4x (25. Februar 2012)

Du könntest theoretisch jeden Radladen bei dir um die Ecke fragen, ob er dir den Bestellen würde.


----------



## MO_Thor (25. Februar 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> du bist unsere einzige derzeit bestehende Info-Möglichkeit ;-) und wir brennend interessiert.
> Bitte sag doch was



Oje, da hab ich was angerichtet!
Lasst mich nächste Woche nochmal rumgondeln, dann kann ich mehr dazu sagen, wie der Dämpfer sich beim Hüpfen und Fallen schlägt. Bisher war ich nur auf Tour unterwegs und da macht der Dämpfer, was er soll.


----------



## veraono (25. Februar 2012)

Gibts von dem Teil eig.  irgendwelche genaueren technischen Infos, wie das Innere (vor allem der Kolben) aussieht, eine Splitview, irgendwas irgendwo im Netz?
Wüsste gerne, dass der Dämpfer etwas komplexer ausgelegt ist als die "Dämpfung" meiner alten Durolux. Dann wäre er einen Versuch wert.


----------



## R0bert (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo
kann man eine Durolux SF11 auf 170mm- 130mm traveln/ umbauen?


----------



## veraono (26. Februar 2012)

R0bert schrieb:


> Hallo
> kann man eine Durolux SF11 auf 170mm- 130mm traveln/ umbauen?


Ich meine schon wenn man die TAD-Kartusche aufmacht und das Innenleben bearbeitet, aber...
Hier werden sie (evtl.) geholfen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=398406


----------



## bansaiman (5. März 2012)

R0bert schrieb:


> Hallo
> kann man eine Durolux SF11 auf 170mm- 130mm traveln/ umbauen?




Ruf bei Gocycles an, wenn das geht,d ann machen die dir das recht günstig schon beim Kauf. Auch sonst bieten die alle Optionen an, wenn du die Gabel etwas individueller zusammgestellt haben willst.

ABER geh dafür doch in den SF Durolux Thread ;-) Hier gehts´s um den Dämpfer 


Apropos.... wie sieht´s mti nem Bericht aus?


----------



## MO_Thor (17. März 2012)

Tadaaa. Tusch, Blaskapelle und Fanfaren und so weiter 

Ich habs endlich geschafft, ein Foto zu machen und es sogar hochzuladen! Komplettes Beikbild folgt, eventuell mal.

Ich find den Dämpfer sehr ordentlich. Im Zusammenhang mit dem Frantik wirkt er progressiv, Durchschläge habe ich noch keine provozieren können. Die Druckstufeneinstellung nutze ich in einer Art "Lockout", für Bergauf oder in der Ebene drehe ich die Druckstufe halb oder komplett zu. Geht es runter, lasse ich sie entweder halb geschlossen oder schließe sie nur 3 Klicks.
Einzig die Zugstufe ist nicht sonderlich gut einstellbar. Die Grenze zwischen "zu schnell" und "zu langsam" ist sehr fein, eine für mich passende Einstellung suche ich immer wieder. 
Alles in allem gefällt er mir aber. Ich hoffe, ich schaffe es übers Jahr mal, den Dämpfer durch ein paar Bikeparks zu jagen. Oder auch nur mal ne Ecke härteres Gelände als hier im Schwarzwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (17. März 2012)

Danke für den Bericht, eine Frage hab ich an dich:
Was passiert, wenn du die Zugstufe komplett zudrehst und den Dämpfer möglichst weit komprimierst, federt der Dämpfer extrem langsam aus (wie man ihn nie im Leben fahren würde) oder kommt er einfach langsamer raus aber noch in einem Bereich wo man sich vorstellen könnte ein schwerer Fahrer mit viel Luftdruck müsste ihn evtl so fahren?
Schwer zu beschreiben aber ich hoffe du verstehst. 
Warum ich sowas wissen will: Die Frage zielt darauf ab, ob der Dämpferkolben Zugstufen-Bohrungen und Zugstufenshims hat oder einfach NUR ein Bleedport (wäre kein sicheres Indiz aber jedenfalls ein Hinweis).


----------



## MO_Thor (17. März 2012)

Ich habs grade mal ausprobiert.
100%ig verstehe ich nicht, worum es dir geht, aber was ich bei dem kleinen Experiment bemerkt habe, war folgendes:
anstatt die Zugstufe weit offen zu haben wie ich es bei anderen Dämpfern hatte, hatte ich sie zuletzt 3 klicks vor "zu".
Das war mir als Vertreter der Gattung "schwerer Fahrer" ein bißchen zu langsam.
Bei komplett geschlossener Zugstufe federt der Dämpfer langsam aus, aber ob das fahrbar ist, bezweifle ich. Es ist allerdings merklich schneller gewesen als die Zugstufe vom Van R, den ich vorher gefahren bin. 
Hm.
Schwere Frage, schwere Antwort? 
Nächste Tour teste ich mal aus, was du eventuell meinen könntest.


----------



## veraono (17. März 2012)

Mir gehts schlicht drum ob der Dämpfer eine vernünftige Zugstufe hat. 
Bei simplen Dämpfer-Konstruktionen hat der Kolben keine separaten Bohrungen für die Zugstufe und keine Zugstufen-Shims (sofern überhaupt Shims verbaut sind) die Zugstufendämpfung wird also nur über den Ölrückfluss über ein Loch in der Kolbenstange (sog. Bleed) realisiert. Wenn eine shimbasierte Zugstufendämpfung vorliegt, die Zugstufe komplett auf "langsam" eingestellt ist, und der Dämpfer tief komprimiert wird, dann ist (weil aufgrund der hohen Federrückstellkraft und somit Schaftgeschwindikeit die Zugstufenshims dann aufmachen) die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit schneller als sie es beim Ausfedern von weniger tiefen Kompressionen wäre.
Vergleicht man z.B. einen Rock Shox Monarch (Shimbasierte Zugstufe + Bleed) mit einem Pearl (nur Bleed) dann fällt einem der Unterschied deutl. auf: den Monarch kann man bei tiefen Kompressionen nie so langsam einstellen wie den Pearl, da dann die Zugstufenshims des Monarch aufmachen.
Zugegebenermaßen sagt der Test im Stehen u.U. nicht viel aus und hinge zudem von der (etwaig vorhandenen) Beshimmung ab und davon, wie weit die Zugstufennadel den Bleed bei max. Einstellung verschließen kann, aber erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 
Vielleicht kannst du nachvollziehen was ich meine und bei einem Fahrtest mal auf das Verhalten der Zugstufe (wenn mögl. auch in retrospektivem Vergleich zu deinem bisherigen Dämpfer) achten.


----------



## sap (18. März 2012)

Wenn ich die Gabel als Vergleich heranziehe und den Preis bedenke, tippe ich schwer auf eine shim-lose Dämpfung. Auf der Website steht "nitrogen based gas" zum Thema damping...weird?!


----------



## Child3k (18. März 2012)

Müsst man wohl mal in den Dämpfer reinschaun -  im Netz gibts ja keine Explosionszeichnungen oder so ...


----------



## veraono (18. März 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Gabel als Vergleich heranziehe und den Preis bedenke, tippe ich schwer auf eine shim-lose Dämpfung. Auf der Website steht "nitrogen based gas" zum Thema damping...weird?!


Das sind eben meine Bedenken aber aus dem Preis allein würd ichs jetzt nicht ableiten. Und das"nitrogen based gas" wird, wie bei anderen Herstellern auch, das IFP unter Druck halten aber mit dem eigentlichen Dämpfungsmedium nichts zu tun haben. 


Child3k schrieb:


> Müsst man wohl mal in den Dämpfer reinschaun - im Netz gibts ja keine Explosionszeichnungen oder so ...


Wahrscheinlich wird mans nicht anders rausfinden.
Der SR-Service hab ich den Eindruck weiß selbst nicht genau wie das Innenleben ihrer Produkte genau aussieht (auch wenn er sich hier wirklich sonst sehr positiv abhebt). 
Problem ist nur, wer zerlegt einen Dämpfer auf dem noch Garantie ist, das dürfte bei denen, die aktuell im Umlauf sind nämlich der Fall sein.
Also wohl kaum jemand ... und nur einen Kaufen zum Aufmachen, Schauen wies drin aussieht und im Zweifel einen Haufen Arbeit zu haben, evtl. irgendwelche Ventiladapter bauen zu müssen um ihn wieder zusammenzuschrauben und bei Nichtgefallen weiterzuverkaufen, hab ich jetzt auch nicht so Lust. 
Zudem Dichtungen etc. ja nicht ohne Weiteres von SR im Aftermarket erhältlich sind. 

Aber vielleicht könnte ja einer der Eigentümer schauen was für ein Ventil die Stickstoffkammer hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (20. März 2012)

Komme grade vom Highspeedschlammpflügen zurück. Gestern hatte es geregnet, heute brennt die Sonne vom Himmel - das Ergebnis kennen wir alle: im Schatten schlammig, pfützig, alles andere relativ trocken bis staubig. 
Und nun zum wesentlichen: der Dämpfer. 
Nen Durchschlag gabs trotz gelegentlicher Hüpfer und Druckstufenspielereien nie. Im Gegenteil fühlte sich der Dämpfer goldrichtig an, nachdem ich die Druckstufe auf ein Minimum (2 Klicks) reduziert hatte. Die Zugstufe, mein Lieblingsschräubchen, habe ich wieder geöffnet. Jetzt ist sie drei Klicks geschlossen. Vielleicht lasse ich nochmal ein bißchen Druck ab, ich hab maximalst 2/3 des Federweges genutzt. 

Extra für dich, veraono, hab ich mal mit der Zugstufe gespielt und bin einen Abschnitt mehrfach gefahren (Vergleichbarkeit). 
Eine komplett geschlossene Zugstufe wirkt tatsächlich fahrbar. Klar, der Dämpfer geht dann sehr langsam raus, aber nicht extremst lahmarschig. Und jetzt Achtung, ein Äpfel-Birnen-Vergleich: die 66-Zugstufe ist wesentlich langsamer. Also falls jemand ne 66 RC2 mit ETA hat, die Zugstufe etwa zwei, drei Klicks öffnen - das entspricht in etwa dem Durodämpfer in lahm.

Hoffe, mein Geschwurbel hilft etwas.


----------



## schneller Emil (20. März 2012)

also zahlt sichs aus, den dämpfer zu fahren, so wie das bisher klingt!!?


----------



## bansaiman (24. März 2012)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> also zahlt sichs aus, den dämpfer zu fahren, so wie das bisher klingt!!?





Ich werde ihn mir mal asl Ersatzdämpfer zulegen -für Enduro Einsatz. Dem Original mit 2 Kammern, dem FOX DRCV aus dem Trek Remedy, scheint er schonmal überlegen zu sein. Der größere Einstellbereich ist sehr attraktiv und vor Allem schlägt der Fox bei jeder Ka*** durch, und wenn man ihn dann mit mehr Druck bestückt geht die Sensibilität flöten.
Also jetzt muss ich nur schauen, wo ich den 200er herbekomme. Bin auhc mal gespannt wie der mit der BOS HARMONIERT


----------



## bascopeach (31. Juli 2012)

Weiß jemand von euch wo ich hier in Deutschland nen 200x55mm herbekomme?

THX!

Und wie gelesen, RS und FOX Buchsen passen ebenfalls, richtig? Bestell demnächst bei Huber...


----------



## DerJoe (31. Juli 2012)

Schreib mal den Herr Heese von Tretwerk an. http://www.tretwerk.net/Fahrradteil...rraddaempfer-200-mm-Durolux-RC-22mm-8mm.html?
Da steht beim 200er zwar Liefertermin 28.8. aber das ist eine vom System generierte Angabe. Das heisst einfach, dass er den Dämpfer momentan nicht da hat und erst selbst bestellen muss.
Frag per Email mal nach, wie lange das dauert, wenn du den Durolux da bestellst. Wenn es den in Deutschland gibt, hat er den sehr schnell. Und du auch. 
Der Laden ist sowas mit mein "favorite local dealer". Ich habe mal Freitag nachmittag was bei ihm bestellt und Dienstag morgen kam die Mail, dass mein Teil da ist und ich es abholen kann.


----------



## bascopeach (31. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank, werd ich tun! Da der hier aber teurer ist teste ich vielleicht doch erst den RS Monarch Plus RC3 und wenn der nicht passt (ich fahre ein Votec V.SX mit extrem kleinem Dämpfertunnel) dann ist der Durolux eine echte Option.

Fährst du den Dämpfer auch? Wie findest du den?

Such nen Dämpfer der eben mehr Abwärtsreserven hat, muss keine Klettergemse sein...


----------



## DerJoe (31. Juli 2012)

Nö, habe ich nicht. Ich suche nur nach einem Dämpfer für meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Als ich deinen Post gelesen habe, fiel mir ein, dass ich den 200er Durolux da gesehen hatte.


----------



## Baschtimann (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
gibts mitlerweile paar mehr erfahrungen?? 
Würd den dämpfer gern ins ICB Bike schrauben!
gibts die möglichkeit das luftvolumen anzupassen wie bei fox (mit einlegern)?
wie schauts mit ersatzteilen?
Gruß
Basti


----------



## bansaiman (22. Dezember 2012)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibts mitlerweile paar mehr erfahrungen??
> Würd den dämpfer gern ins ICB Bike schrauben!
> gibts die möglichkeit das luftvolumen anzupassen wie bei fox (mit einlegern)?
> ...



ruf am besten gleich mal bei besseren.at oder suntour an.die können dir die Infos sicher geben.dann frag auch mal,ob der Dämpfer shim stack hat.dann ließe der sich später auch gut tunen und ans Rad anpassen.die doppelkammer Sache ist ja schmal interessant,sowie 8stufige lowspeed druckstufe.der ist in Dr Dämpfer Kategorie echt extrem weit einstellbar


----------



## 3rida (3. Mai 2013)

Hat inzwischen jemand neue Erfahrungen mit dem Durolux Dämpfer sammeln können? Vergleich zu anderen? Wär toll...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (3. Mai 2013)

3rida schrieb:


> Hat inzwischen jemand neue Erfahrungen mit dem Durolux Dämpfer sammeln können? Vergleich zu anderen? Wär toll...
> 
> Gruß



Ich habe mir vor Kurzem einen in ein 2006er Giant Reign gebaut, bin aber noch am abstimmen. Mein Eindruck von den ersten Ausfahrten ist auf jeden Fall: Grandios! 

Da wippt nix, man spürt keinerlei Schläge vom Untergrund und hat zu jeder Zeit das Gefühl mit dem Hinterrad förmlich am Boden zu kleben. Ich kann mir allerdings vorstellen, daß eine derartige Komfort-Federung einigen vielleicht ein wenig zu wenig Rückmeldung geben könnte. Aber mir gefällts, sehr! 

Und das vor allem, wenn man den Preis von knapp 150 bedenkt.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Mai 2013)

Sehe ich änhlich, komme vom Roco TST R, der ja schon mit zu den besten Luftdämpfern zählt, und habe mich mit dem Suntour nicht merklich verschlechtert. Das Ding macht unauffällig seinen Dienst 

Für den Preis ein echter Geheimtip


----------



## 3rida (3. Mai 2013)

Das freut mich aber wirklich!!!

ich habe mir gestern ein Xtension XPZ Rahmen gekauft, der sieht dem Giant Reign ja zumindest sehr ähnlich, wenn er nicht sogar gleich ist. Serienmäßig ist da ein Fox RP23 drin, mit dem ich aber keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Eigentlich wollte ich ein RC3 Monarchen haben, aber wenn man allein am Dämpfer 200 sparen kann, warum nich, solange man nicht zu große Einbußen hinnehmen muss. 

Wäre schön, wenn sich vielleicht noch jemand findet, der einen direkten Vergleich der genannten Dämpfer ziehen kann...

Gruß


----------



## Collateral (5. Mai 2013)

3rida schrieb:


> ich habe mir gestern ein Xtension XPZ Rahmen gekauft, der sieht dem Giant Reign ja zumindest sehr ähnlich, wenn er nicht sogar gleich ist.



So wie ich das sehe hat das XPZ einen normalen Horstlink-Hinterbau, was sich schon deutlich vom Maestro-Link beim Reign unterscheidet. Das Verhalten des Hinterbaus kannst Du da echt nicht vergleichen, nur weil beide ne ähnliche Dämpferwippe haben.

Das XEZ hat einen VPP Hinterbau, der dem Reign tatsächlich ähnlich ist. Das hat aber deutlich weniger Federweg.


----------



## 3rida (10. Mai 2013)

Es muss doch noch irgendwen geben der was zu dem Dämpfer sagen kann, kommt schon leute!


----------



## m2000 (10. Mai 2013)

frag doch mal den max schumann. carver teamfahrer. der fährt das ding im endurorennen


----------



## 3rida (10. Mai 2013)

Hmm, coole Idee, er hätte bestimmt ein paar Tipps zum Setuo und Tuning. Leider find ich keine Kontaktmöglichkeit, scheint ein Phantom zu sein, äußerst mysteriös... 
Ich denke zwar nicht dass er einen Seriendämpfer fährt aber, der Dämpfer scheint potenzial zu haben.


----------



## Baschtimann (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
fahre den Dämpfer seid letzter Woche in meinem ICB. Habe die HV-Luftkammer zugespacert damit der Hinterbau etwas progressiver ist! Fährt sich unauffällig und ist zudem noch sehr leicht! Ansprechverhalten ist sehr gut! Bergauf kann man die Druckstufe recht easy zu drehen dann wippt es noch weniger im Wiegetritt!
Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden!
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Mai 2013)

Wie bekommt man denn die HV-Kammer ab. Habe mir das jetzt noch nicht im Detail angeschaut. Bei Fox und RS ist die ja unten mit einem Sprengring gesichert.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baschtimann (13. Mai 2013)

HV kammer ist wie bei andern dämpfern aufgeschoben aber oben verschraubt! einfach von der hauptkammer abschrauben nachdem man die hauptkammer vom deckel geschraubt hat. 
gruß!


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Mai 2013)

Super, danke


----------



## 3rida (14. Mai 2013)

Hey baschti, 
Darf ich fragen wie viel du wiegst? Und mit was hast du gespacert, gibts da was spezielles?


----------



## Baschtimann (14. Mai 2013)

Hab 85 Kg.
Im Baumarkt gibts so durchsichteigen Gartenschlauch! Davon die richtige Wandstärke aussuchen, schlitzen und auf die Länge der HV-Kammer abschneiden. So viele Stücke verwenden dass die die komplette Ringfläche ausfüllen... ich glaube ich habe 3 Stücke drin!
Gruß!


----------



## 3rida (14. Mai 2013)

Coole Sache, so wie ichs mag, Baumarkttuning, billig und funktionell, Danke!


----------



## f4lkon (1. Juni 2013)

Hi basti, ich habe noch eine Frage an dich, weil du ja auch ein icb hast. Bist du mit der Geschwindigkeit der Zugstufe des SR zufrieden? Vielen ist die Zugstufe des Monarch + mit M Tune zu langsam. Ich bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich meinen alten Roco nehme, dem Monarchen ein anderes Tune verpasse oder den SR Dämpfer hole.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (8. Juni 2013)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> fahre den Dämpfer seid letzter Woche in meinem ICB. Habe die HV-Luftkammer zugespacert damit der Hinterbau etwas progressiver ist! Fährt sich unauffällig und ist zudem noch sehr leicht! Ansprechverhalten ist sehr gut! Bergauf kann man die Druckstufe recht easy zu drehen dann wippt es noch weniger im Wiegetritt!
> Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden!
> Gruß
> Basti




Ist der Rebound schnell genug und wie verhält sich der Dämpfer in grobem Geläuf, also groben Wurzelteppichen oder Steinfeldern? Schnelles verhärten? Steht er stabil in der Mitte oder rauscht eher durch und fängt sich dann gegen Ende, wegen deiner Kammerverkleinerung?


----------



## Child3k (8. Juni 2013)

Mittlerweile gibts den Dämpfer ja als R und RC - einmal mit fest eingesteller Druckstufe und dann mit von außen einstellbarer in acht Stufen. Irgendwer schon Erfahrungen gemacht damit? Wie sind die Suntour Dämpfer eigentlich was die Montage angeht im vgl. zu Fox? Kann man die die Buchsen übernehmen?


----------



## the donkey (9. Juni 2013)

Hab jetzt auch den RC und muß sagen bin sehr zufrieden bis jetzt.
Mit wieviel Druck fahrt ihr den?


----------



## Rick7 (11. Juni 2013)

probier doch erstmal den rp 23 an dem Rahmen aus. 
Der geht schon recht gut! Zumindest hatte ich die letzen 3 Jahre 
nie das Gefühl da muss unbedingt was anderes her. Obwohl ich schon auch der Meinung bin, dass ne vernünftige Druckstufe an dem Hinterbau nicht das schlechteste ist, da er schon recht "fluffig" ist  Fahre eigentlich immer mit Platform und das tut außer bei ruppigen dh Passagen ganz gut 

Gruß Rick




3rida schrieb:


> Das freut mich aber wirklich!!!
> 
> ich habe mir gestern ein Xtension XPZ Rahmen gekauft, der sieht dem Giant Reign ja zumindest sehr ähnlich, wenn er nicht sogar gleich ist. Serienmäßig ist da ein Fox RP23 drin, mit dem ich aber keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Eigentlich wollte ich ein RC3 Monarchen haben, aber wenn man allein am Dämpfer 200 sparen kann, warum nich, solange man nicht zu große Einbußen hinnehmen muss.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hüby (12. Juni 2013)

rp-23 is die lezte Rotze...! schade um mein teuer Geld.. und auch massig unzufriedene Leuts um mich rum..


----------



## Baschtimann (12. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ist der Rebound schnell genug und wie verhält sich der Dämpfer in grobem Geläuf, also groben Wurzelteppichen oder Steinfeldern? Schnelles verhärten? Steht er stabil in der Mitte oder rauscht eher durch und fängt sich dann gegen Ende, wegen deiner Kammerverkleinerung?


 

Hallo, bin den Dämpfer einen Tag am Geißkopf im ICB gefahren und war sehr zufrieden! Das Heck war sensiebler als die Durolux rc2 Gabel! Mit der verkleinerten Luftkammer steht er schön in der Mitte und es ist genug Endprogression vorhanden. Habe jetzt einen DHX5 mit 222mm einbaulänge und mehr Hub eingebaut! Der DHX Air ist noch sensiebler aber geht mehr durch den Federweg und wird dann sehr hart! Zudem wippt er mehr! Hatte aber noch nicht die Zeit den DHX richtig abzustimmen. Da ich schon ein 160mm enduro habe und das ICB mit vorne 180 und hinten mit 190mm Federweg fahren möchte und mir deswegen den DHX gekauft habe biete ich hier den Suntour RC Dämpfer für 130 VHB an! Natürlich mit Rechnung 1x gefahren!
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Rick7 (12. Juni 2013)

Hüby schrieb:


> rp-23 is die lezte Rotze...! schade um mein teuer Geld.. und auch massig unzufriedene Leuts um mich rum..



das kommt immer noch auf den Hinterbau und den tune an. Aber klasse Kommentar


----------



## Hüby (13. Juni 2013)

könnt dir jetz alles aufzähln was vorgefalln is und mit beidem nix zu tun hat..aber hab kei Lust..  der rp-23 is KEINE Empfehlung wert..


----------



## bansaiman (13. Juni 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> das kommt immer noch auf den Hinterbau und den tune an. Aber klasse Kommentar




stimmt aber!auch der rauscht zu sehr durch den fw.das plüsche ansprechen wird oft mit dem zu schnellen verbrauch des fw verwechselt,beim dhx noch mehr :-D natürlich liegt das mit am tune.dennoch schlagen sich viele andere ohne piggy bag besser!!!!


----------



## Rick7 (13. Juni 2013)

is kar deswegen "fluffig" in Anführungsstrichen und der Hinweis auf die Platform die dem Dämpfer spürbar mehr progression verleiht. Und das auch im mittleren Federwegsbereich  

Bezog sich zudem auf die Aussage von 3rida der ja den Xtension XPZ Rahmen hat und nicht aufs ICB odere andere Rahmen. 
In anderen Rahmen habe ich den RP 23 noch nicht gefahren und kann deshalb nix dazu sagen. also btt

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endhirn (14. Juli 2013)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach weiteren Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer. Ich möchte den RP2 ProPedal in meinem Slide ersetzen. Der Fox rauscht mir nur so durch den Federweg und auch eine Verkleinerung der Luftkammer hat keine Besserung gebracht. 
Jetzt bin ich über den Durolux RC gestoßen. Interessant ist eben die einstellbare Druckstufe. 
Wer hat aus ähnlichem Grund getauscht und hat welche Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sheeeeeep (15. Juli 2013)

endhirn schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach weiteren Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer. Ich möchte den RP2 ProPedal in meinem Slide ersetzen. Der Fox rauscht mir nur so durch den Federweg und auch eine Verkleinerung der Luftkammer hat keine Besserung gebracht.
> Jetzt bin ich über den Durolux RC gestoßen. Interessant ist eben die einstellbare Druckstufe.
> Wer hat aus ähnlichem Grund getauscht und hat welche Erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich kann Dir zwar keine Antwort auf Deine Frage geben, aber ich hätte da vllt ein Angebot für Dich. Ich fahre selber den RP2 mit 190EBL, kleiner Luftkammer, Rebound medium und Compression high. Nur ich habe genau das Problem, dass ich an meinem HaiBike den FW nicht nutzen kann, da die Kompression zu hoch ist. Was hast Du denn für ein Tuning? Vllt kann man ja über einen Tausch sprechen, wenn beide Seiten was davon haben. Oder hast Du vllt noch die größere Luftkammer, wenn Du kein Interesse hast, und würdest mir die anbieten?


----------



## endhirn (19. Juli 2013)

Also nachdem es hier noch sehr wenige Erfahrungsberichte gibt, habe ich mir den Dämpfer einfach mal besorgt.

Es ist der Suntour Durolux RC Dämpfer mit einer EBL von 190mm und einem Hub von 50mm geworden.

Die Verarbeitung ist vorbildlich, es gibt weder scharfe Kanten noch schaut der Dämpfer billig aus. Die Farbgebung ist natürlich Geschmackssache  Mir ist aber die Funktion erst mal wichtiger als das Aussehen.

Die Abmessungen der Buchsenaufnahmen sind identisch zu denen meines FOX RP2. Man kann also die FOX Dämpferlagerung übernehmen. 
In meinem Fall kann ich meine Huber Bushings weiter verwenden.

Jetzt zum wesentlich, nämlich die Funktion des Dämpfers. 
Ich muss sagen ich bin immer noch ziemlich überrascht wie viel besser sich der Dämpfer gegenüber dem RP2 schlägt. 
Kein Durchrauschen durch den Federweg, sehr feinfühliges Ansprechverhalten und gute Federwegsnutzung. Ich erkenne mein Slide fast nicht wieder. Vorher hatte ich die zwei Optionen viel Druck und wenig Druck, mit all den Vor- und Nachteilen, aber wirklich zufrieden war ich nie.

Hauptgrund für die bessere Funktion ist meiner Meinung nach ganz klar die einstellbare Druckstufe. Diese lässt sich wie schon bekannt in 8 Schritten anpassen und die Veränderung ist deutlich zu spüren.

Langzeiterfahrungen habe ich natürlich noch keine, aber für knapp 155 bekommt man hier vernünftige Technik, die einfach funktioniert. 

Von mir gibt es bis jetzt eine klare Empfehlung für den Dämpfer!


----------



## the donkey (19. Juli 2013)

Ich kann mich dieser Aussage nur anschließen
Habe den gleichen Dämpfer in einem BMC Rahmen verbaut 200x55
Habe jedoch Huber Buchsen verbaut.
Mein Ersatzdämpfer/ Wechseldämpfer ist ein Monarch RT3 aus 2012/13

Bin absolut zufrieden mit der gesamten Performance des Dämpfers
Wenn es einen in 200x51 geben würde, dann wäre das meine erste Wahl für mein Zweitbike


----------



## kingfrett (19. Juli 2013)

the donkey schrieb:


> Ich kann mich dieser Aussage nur anschließen
> Habe den gleichen Dämpfer in einem BMC Rahmen verbaut 200x55
> Habe jedoch Huber Buchsen verbaut.
> Mein Ersatzdämpfer/ Wechseldämpfer ist ein Monarch RT3 aus 2012/13
> ...



Ich habe einen 200x55 (auch mit Huber-Bushings) in meinem Reign2 (BJ2006) das eigentlich nur einen 200x50 braucht. Bislang konnte ich keine negativen Auswirkungen feststellen. Man sollte aber sicherheitshalber mit drucklosem Dämpfer ausprobieren, ob der längere Federweg dazu führen könnte, daß irgendwas kollidiert.

Auch von meiner Seite eine eindeutige Empfehlung für den Dämpfer. Zumindest in meinem Reign werkelt er absolut perfekt. Das Größte finde ich aber die Platformeinstellung in 8 Stufen. Nix mehr bei der Abfahrt von der Forstautobahn ins Gelände, oder umgekehrt, mit der Pumpe hantieren, nur kurz den Knopf ein paar Rasten weiter und schon ändert der Dämpfer seine Charakteristik vollkommen: Von fast schon knüppelhart, zu sänftenartigem Dahingleiten.... 

Das Einzige was mich genauso wie beim Epicon-Dämpfer wirklich nervt, ist die Reboundeinstellung, bei der ich mir jedesmal fast die Finger breche


----------



## endhirn (20. Juli 2013)

Stimmt die Reboundeinstellung ist je nach Rahmen echt schwer zu erreichen. Am Slide kämpfe ich auch immer.


----------



## mannimammut (1. August 2013)

Hi, aus eigener Blödheit habe ich beim einstellen meines neuen rc 2012 Dämpfers das Ventil direkt über dem Gewinde im Dämpfer abgerissen. Habt ihr Tipps, wie ich den Rest des Ventils, der noch im Gewinde ist, heraus bekomme? Und woher ich ein neues Ventil bekomme? Oder soll ich den Dämpfer direkt zu sountour schicken?


----------



## Sheeeeeep (1. August 2013)

Das ist doch nur ein Autoventil, welches Dir jeder Zweirad & PKW-Fritze rausholen und ersetzen kann.


----------



## kingfrett (1. August 2013)

mannimammut schrieb:


> Hi, aus eigener Blödheit habe ich beim einstellen meines neuen rc 2012 Dämpfers das Ventil direkt über dem Gewinde im Dämpfer abgerissen. Habt ihr Tipps, wie ich den Rest des Ventils, der noch im Gewinde ist, heraus bekomme? Und woher ich ein neues Ventil bekomme? Oder soll ich den Dämpfer direkt zu sountour schicken?



Du meinst sicherlich den Ventilstutzen und nicht das Ventil, sprich den Ventileinsatz, selbst, oder? Was Du dann tun musst, hängt von Deiner handwerklichen Geschicklichkeit ab, also ob Du den Ventilstutzenstummel selbst herausbekommst, oder nicht. Wenn nicht, einschicken. Ansonsten anrufen und nach einem neuen Stutzen fragen. Mir ist das gleiche mal bei einem Epicon-Dämpfer passiert, da hatte ich am nächsten Tag kostenlosen Ersatz im Briefkasten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mannimammut (1. August 2013)

Ja, ich meine den stutzen, in dem das eigentliche Ventil sitzt. Der sitzt schön fest im gewinde drin. Wie hast du den damals raus bekommen?


----------



## kingfrett (1. August 2013)

mannimammut schrieb:


> Ja, ich meine den stutzen, in dem das eigentliche Ventil sitzt. Der sitzt schön fest im gewinde drin. Wie hast du den damals raus bekommen?



Es guckte noch ein kleines Stück raus, das hab ich dann mit der Rohrzange ganz brachial gedreht. Am Ende war es zwar völlig platt, aber draußen.

Wichtig ist bei so einer Aktion natürlich, daß man das Gewinde im Dämpfer nicht beschädigt, oder einem Bruchstücke des Stutzens in den Dämpfer fallen. Also wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist das Dus hinkriegst, schick ihn lieber ein. AFAIK sind die ziemlich zackig.


----------



## mannimammut (1. August 2013)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Es guckte noch ein kleines Stück raus, das hab ich dann mit der Rohrzange ganz brachial gedreht. Am Ende war es zwar völlig platt, aber draußen.
> 
> Wichtig ist bei so einer Aktion natürlich, daß man das Gewinde im Dämpfer nicht beschädigt, oder einem Bruchstücke des Stutzens in den Dämpfer fallen. Also wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist das Dus hinkriegst, schick ihn lieber ein. AFAIK sind die ziemlich zackig.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## endhirn (14. August 2013)

Kurzer Bericht:
Ich habe den Dämpfer in meinem Slide nun gute 1000Kilometer und etliche Höhenmeter bewegt. Es gibt bisher keinen Grund zur Kritik. Der Dämpfer verrichtet seinen Dienst unauffällig und zuverlässig. 

Was mir aufgefallen ist
Der Dämpfer wird von Suntour gut geschmiert ausgeliefert und kommt nicht so trocken bei einem an, wie man es von anderen Herstellern so kennt. Ob es sich um Fett oder Öl handelt, konnte ich bisher noch nicht feststellen. 
Die Einstellknöpfe werden leichtgängiger, aber behalten ihre definierte Rasterung. 
Die 8-fache Druckstufenverstellung ist sehr effektiv und der Hinterbau lässt sich damit je nach Situation einstellen. Für mich das Kaufargument schlechthin! 

Meine Kaufempfehlung bleibt also bestehen.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (27. August 2013)

Hat jemand den Durolux in einem Liteville 301 verbaut?


----------



## christucci (23. September 2013)

hallo zusammen,
darf ich mal fragen mit wieviel Druck ihr den Durolux Dämpfer fahrt?
Bringe 82 kg auf die Waage und fahre den Dämpfer im Merida mit 20-25% SAG mit 16 bar... Durschläge habe ich keine und eigentlich ist die Federwegsausnutzung super.

Habe nun nur gelesen, dass man den Luftdämpfer-Druck ca. Körpergewicht:10 +/- 2 bar rechnet. Sollte ich mir Gedanken machen oder ist das im Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (23. September 2013)

christucci schrieb:


> Bringe 82 kg auf die Waage und fahre den Dämpfer im Merida mit 20-25% SAG mit 16 bar... Durschläge habe ich keine und eigentlich ist die Federwegsausnutzung super.



Ich liege in jeder Hinsicht in ähnlichen Größenordnungen und war zuerst auch extrem erschrocken über den benötigten Luftdruck, immerhin braucht der Epicon im Cube XMS nur 4,5! Ich denke der "hohe" Druck ist der relativ großen Kammer geschuldet.

Sorgen machen mir aber die bei meinem stark zunehmenden Gurgel- und Schmatzgeräusche...


----------



## christucci (23. September 2013)

ah.. alles klar, das beruhigt schonmal etwas! 
Wie gesagt: Ansprechverhalten und Unauffälligkeit ist wie gewünscht!

Aber die Schmatz- und Gurgelgeräusche sind wirklich fies! 
Gestern auf dem Votec V.SX vom Nachbarn mit RS Monarch gesessen... hatte schon gedacht, der Dämpfer sei kaputt, aber er war einfach leise!


----------



## the donkey (23. September 2013)

Wer macht eigentlich den Service?


----------



## Sheeeeeep (23. September 2013)

Suntour, und damit nahezu jeder Händler, der "bock" darauf hat sich bei denen als Händler zu registrieren und das Teil einzuschicken.


----------



## Symion (15. Oktober 2013)

Wieviel Klicks hat den die Zugstufe? Manual lässt sich leider nicht runterladen.


----------



## MO_Thor (17. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich mich noch halbwegs korrekt erinnere, waren es um die 15 Klicks.


----------



## frogmatic (6. November 2013)

Nach länglicher suche kann ich nun immerhin feststellen, dass es eine bescheuerte Idee war, einen Dämpfer haargenau so zu nennen wie eine Gabel 

Was mir generell aufgefallen ist:
die Suntour Homepage hat noch nichtmal ein user manual zum runterladen (oder es ist etxtrem gut versteckt), im Vergleich etwa mit Rock Shox absolut bescheiden.

Ansonsten, der Durolux von  @the donkey wird bei uns im Commencal Meta in Kürze sein Können unter Beweis stellen. 
Ob er auch im 301 was taugt würde mich ebenfalls interessieren. Vielleicht kriege ich ja mal einen 190x50 leihweise.


----------



## MO_Thor (6. November 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Nach länglicher suche kann ich nun immerhin feststellen, dass es eine bescheuerte Idee war, einen Dämpfer haargenau so zu nennen wie eine Gabel


Ooooohja!


frogmatic schrieb:


> Was mir generell aufgefallen ist:
> die Suntour Homepage hat noch nichtmal ein user manual zum runterladen (oder es ist etxtrem gut versteckt), im Vergleich etwa mit Rock Shox absolut bescheiden.


Das ist noch stark untertrieben. Zu meinem Dämpfer gabs nur n dürres Heftchen, in dem stand, welcher Knopf was macht. Ohne Richtungsangaben (links: schneller, rechts: langsamer o.ä.)
Zur Gabel wars Heftchen fast doppelt so dick - waren aber nur mehr Sprachen drinkurzum: Suntour baut zu sehr auf die Community oder Fachpersonal, wenn sie nichtmal popelige PDFs zum Download hergeben. 

Es fällt mir immer noch schwer, einen Grund zu finden, warum Suntour einen Dämpfer baut, der fast nur OEM-Ware sind. Den Duro-Dämpfer findet man mit Glück in vielleicht 4 Onlineshops, offline lasse ich grade zwei Händler bei Suntour nachhaken (bei einem habe ich meine Durolux-Gabel gekauft, der sollte eigentlich Rückmeldung bekommen).


----------



## frogmatic (6. November 2013)

Wenn du es so sagst - das OEM-Geschäft ist halt das große Stück vom Kuchen, Aftermarket ist eher ein Beigeschäft.
Trotzdem ist das keine Entschuldigung, Suntour ist schließlich seit Jahrzehnten im Geschäft, und könnte es besser.


----------



## bansaiman (8. November 2013)

Mal hier was Schönes für alle, die zögern wegen Ersatzteile oder Garantie bei den bisher dürftigen Erfahrungen 

ich habe den Dämpfer gebraucht im Bikemakrt als UNDICHT für 50  komplett bekommen, dann über meinen Händler zu Suntour für den Service geschickt und war schon gespannt auf den preis. Dann holte ich den Dämpfer bei menem Händler ab, und als ich fragte, was es denn koste, sagte er: NICHTS, Suntour hat einen komplett neuen Dämpfer geschickt! :-D
Ey, Glück muss man haben! Ich weiß ja shcon von F4alkon, dassd er gut im ICb geht, freue mich daher echt darauf und auf den vergleich zu meinem getunten Evolver ISX 6.

Das einzige, was mir an dem Dämfper nicht gefällt, ist das Design. Ein BOs Vip´r hat mich leider vom Marketing voll erwischt, aber bei den 2 vorhandenen Dämpfern werde ich garantiert nicht so viel für den Vip´r ausgeben. . . auch wenn er viiiiel besser als der Duro aussieht. Aber Form follws function


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulp13 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Fährt jemand den Dämpfer auch bei leichtem Freeride Einsatz? Ich hab den Dämpfer in meinem Faith verbaut da ich damit auch Touren fahre und ich aufs Gewicht achte. Leichter Freeride heisr für mich kleinere Doubles und Tables. Drops bis max. 1 Meter. Also nichts wirklich fettes. War gestern zum ersten Mal mit dem Teil im Park. In dem Dämpfer sind ca. 12 Bar drin. Der Dämpfer ist mir fast durchgeschlagen, sprich ca. 5mm waren noch vorhanden. Ich hatte vorher noch einen O-Ring drüber geschoben. Mehr Druck mòchte ich eigentlich nicht noch mehr reingeben da er sonst zu hart wird.
Denkt ihr de Dämpfer ist einfach zu unterdimensiniert für meine Einsatzzwecke?

Gruss paulp13


----------



## bansaiman (6. Dezember 2013)

.


----------



## bansaiman (6. Dezember 2013)

paulp13 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Fährt jemand den Dämpfer auch bei leichtem Freeride Einsatz? Ich hab den Dämpfer in meinem Faith verbaut da ich damit auch Touren fahre und ich aufs Gewicht achte. Leichter Freeride heisr für mich kleinere Doubles und Tables. Drops bis max. 1 Meter. Also nichts wirklich fettes. War gestern zum ersten Mal mit dem Teil im Park. In dem Dämpfer sind ca. 12 Bar drin. Der Dämpfer ist mir fast durchgeschlagen, sprich ca. 5mm waren noch vorhanden. Ich hatte vorher noch einen O-Ring drüber geschoben. Mehr Druck mòchte ich eigentlich nicht noch mehr reingeben da er sonst zu hart wird.
> Denkt ihr de Dämpfer ist einfach zu unterdimensiniert für meine Einsatzzwecke?
> ...



 ????
wenn du ihn in dem von dir erforderten streckenprofil gefahren bist und 5mm hub über hattest,ist doch alles gut.eigentlich sagt man,der Dämpfer solle im richtigen Einsatz so eingestellt werden,dass er an den härtesten von dir gefahrenen stellen gerade durchschlägt.
man kann auch den Dämpfer sonst bei abgelassener Luft aufschrauben und dichtungsringe ausm baumarkt oder ein Stück plastikflasche zur volume verkleinerung reinpacken.ist rechtcleicht.dadurch erhöhSt du halt die progression.also genauso machbar wie bei fox u.Co.
der Dämpfer spielt leistungsmäßig ganz weit oben bei denen ohne ifp mit un 1 m drops ins flat klappen damit.


----------



## paulp13 (6. Dezember 2013)

Super. Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann ist ja alles gut. Hab schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir einen anderen Dämpfer zu holen. Das mit der Volumenverkleinerung werd ich mal testen. Mal schauen ob ich eine Anleitung dazu finde.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## bansaiman (7. Dezember 2013)

paulp13 schrieb:


> Super. Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann ist ja alles gut. Hab schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir einen anderen Dämpfer zu holen. Das mit der Volumenverkleinerung werd ich mal testen. Mal schauen ob ich eine Anleitung dazu finde.
> Vielen Dank.



User F4lkon kann dir das erklären.
druck raus,DämpferAuge vom Körper in schraubstock spannen.natürlich nicht aufs blanke metal.äußere luftkammer abschrauben.sollte mit viel handkraft gehen.spacer rein,dann Kommando zurück.
sonst frag ihn nochmal


----------



## paulp13 (7. Dezember 2013)

Hab gestern schon alles erledigt. Testfahrt steht noch aus.

Gruss paulp13


----------



## bansaiman (7. Dezember 2013)

paulp13 schrieb:


> Hab gestern schon alles erledigt. Testfahrt steht noch aus.
> 
> Gruss paulp13



Top!


----------



## paulp13 (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo nochmal. Alles . Die Probefahrt war erfolgreich. Der Dämpfer taucht nicht mehr so tief ein und was ich noch festgestellt habe: Ohne die verkleinerng der Kammer war es so, dass die Dämpfung ungefähr erst in der zweiten Hälfte des Hubs bemerkbar wurde. Der Dämpfer sackte quasi die erste Hälfte ohne Dämpfung ein. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine Dieses Problem besteht nun auch nicht mehr.

Durch die jetzige Kälte draussen hab ich das Problem das die Druckstufe keine Wirkung mehr zeigt. Ich glaube schonmal irgendwo gesehen zu haben, dass es Leute gibt die ùber ihren Dämpfer eine Art Isolierung drüber ziehen. Hat das von euch schonmal jemand gemacht und kann mir sagen ob das was bringt.


----------



## MO_Thor (18. Dezember 2013)

Gegen die Kälte kann man kaum was machen. Ab -10°C reagieren das Öl und die Luft im Dämpfer einfach völlig anders als gewohnt - gilt auch für Gabeln.
Unter Umständen gibts auch noch kälteempfindliche Bauteile, die das Fahrvergnügen beeinträchtigen. Ich hatte in einer Magura Wotan mal das Problem, dass ein O-Ring bei Kälte soweit schrumpfte, dass er die Zugstufe blockierte. Die Gabel federte nur noch extrem langsam aus. Ob im Duro-Dämpfer auch was empfindliches verbaut ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

PS.: hatte mit dem Suntour-Service Kontakt. Laut deren Aussage gibts den 2014er Dämpfer ab Februar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esta (8. Januar 2014)

Hab hier nicht alles durchgelesen, aber wird es von Suntour in näherer Zukunft auch einen Downhill- Dämpfer geben ?


----------



## Symion (8. Januar 2014)

Laut Mitarbeiteraussagen an der Eurobike, nein.


----------



## f4lkon (12. Januar 2014)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> PS.: hatte mit dem Suntour-Service Kontakt. Laut deren Aussage gibts den 2014er Dämpfer ab Februar.



Super, wenn es den diesmal in dezenteren Farben und für den gleichen Kurs gibt, dann ist der quasi schon gekauft.


----------



## mathijsen (28. Januar 2014)

Die Bike24-Webseite sagt, er sei schon in allen Längen verfügbar: http://www.bike24.de/p161803.html


----------



## endhirn (28. Januar 2014)

Preislich haben sie aber ganz schön angezogen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war die UVP 2013 179€ oder 199€ und gekauft hab ich meinen für schlappe 149€. Jetzt sind es ganze 100€ mehr. Mal hoffen, dass sich am Preis noch was tut ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FRmacks (19. Februar 2014)

hey leute kurz frage: 
hab heute einen durolux ich glaube sf12 gebraucht im bikemarkt gekauft. 
jetzt mal probeweise inegebaut und folgendes festgestellt: der schlägt beim ausfedern am ende hörbar und fühlbar an! 
woran kann das liegen? ist da was kaput? 
auch ist mir aufgefallen, dass die zugstufe nur zwischen ganz zu und nicht mehr spürbar zu unterscheidne ist. ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endhirn (19. Februar 2014)

Meiner ist Jahrgang 2012 und meiner schlägt am Ende nicht fühlbar an. Die Zugstufe ist aber auch bei mir sehr schwer einzustellen. Nur offen oder zu ist sie aber nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FRmacks (20. Februar 2014)

so nochmal eine frage: 
ich habe den nun mal auseinander gebaut und mir ist folgendes aufgefallen: da ist kein so nen gummi oder schaumstoff ring unten drin um das ausfedern zu dämpfen. ich kenn sonst nur nen rs monarch von innnen und da ist so was unten drauf. meiner meinung nach fehlt das da. deshlab klappert metal auf metal wenn er wieder ausfedert. 
wie ist das normalerweise? hat mal einer reingeschaut oder jemand ne explosionszeichnung?


----------



## bansaiman (20. Februar 2014)

FRmacks schrieb:


> so nochmal eine frage:
> ich habe den nun mal auseinander gebaut und mir ist folgendes aufgefallen: da ist kein so nen gummi oder schaumstoff ring unten drin um das ausfedern zu dämpfen. ich kenn sonst nur nen rs monarch von innnen und da ist so was unten drauf. meiner meinung nach fehlt das da. deshlab klappert metal auf metal wenn er wieder ausfedert.
> wie ist das normalerweise? hat mal einer reingeschaut oder jemand ne explosionszeichnung?



naja, jedenfalls normalerweise ist das Klappern nicht da, sprich da ist etwas annormal. Kannst ziemlich stark davon ausgehen, dass da was fehlt ;-)
Schick ihn einfach über den Radhändler deines vertrauens ein. Ich kann nicht garantieren,d ass es wieder so ist; aber obwohl ich ihn auch nur gebrauuhcct gekauft hatte und keine Rechnung besaß, hat SR mir einen nagelneuen Dämpfer geschickt. Glück gehabt


----------



## f4lkon (21. Februar 2014)

FRmacks schrieb:


> so nochmal eine frage:
> ich habe den nun mal auseinander gebaut und mir ist folgendes aufgefallen: da ist kein so nen gummi oder schaumstoff ring unten drin um das ausfedern zu dämpfen. ich kenn sonst nur nen rs monarch von innnen und da ist so was unten drauf. meiner meinung nach fehlt das da. deshlab klappert metal auf metal wenn er wieder ausfedert.
> wie ist das normalerweise? hat mal einer reingeschaut oder jemand ne explosionszeichnung?



Das passiert wenn man die Luftkammern nicht richtig zusammenschraubt. Hatte ich hier im Thread einem anderen User schonmal erklärt.


----------



## Thiel (8. März 2014)

Hat den RC inzwischen mal jemand geöffnet ?

Was für eine Art Ventil ist hinter der Inbusschraube am Schaft?

Gibt es ein Bild vom Aufbau ?


Edit:










Würdet ihr auch sagen, das Luft im Öl ist ?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Juni 2014)

ich hake hier mal nach, fährt jemand den dämpfer eher downhilllastig?? überlege mir einen in 216 zu kaufen für meinen downhiller, da ausser uralte vanillas nix passt. wie siehts mit dem fahrverhalten nach längeren abfahrten aus??


----------



## Teaser (6. Juni 2014)

@Loki_bottrop 
Ich hatte den Dämpfer mal im Schwinn. Aber entweder hatte ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt, oder ich war zu doof zum Einstellen oder er passt nicht zum Hinterbau. Jedenfalls hatte ich das Gefühl, sehr hohe Drücke fahren zu müssen, damit er nicht einsackt. Gleichzeitig ist er mir bei der ersten Testfahrt durch die Stadt bei irgendeinem Hüpfer durchgeschlagen und fühlte sich danach kaputt an. Seitdem lag er in der Ecke. Hab ihn neulich mal geöffnet, Schäden konnte ich keine ausmachen, aber leider fehlen auch die nötigen Hintergrundinfos seitens SRsuntour für den Service.


----------



## Symion (6. Juni 2014)

Hm, klingt nach einen Problem in der Dämpfung. Normal haben die schon recht ordentlich Durckstufe.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. Juni 2014)

Teaser schrieb:


> @Loki_bottrop
> Ich hatte den Dämpfer mal im Schwinn.



im straight8? würde mich ja in bezug auf übersetzungsverhältnis etwa im gleichen bereich aufhalten (200mm federweg bei 63mm dämpferhub -> 1:3,2)


----------



## Teaser (6. Juni 2014)

Ja, war ein Straight 8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. Juni 2014)

grad mal im album geschaut. schönes ding. sowas steht bei mir auch noch auf der wohnwand rum... bis sich nen käufer findet...


----------



## RodseFoll (1. Juli 2014)

FRmacks schrieb:


> hey leute kurz frage:
> hab heute einen durolux ich glaube sf12 gebraucht im bikemarkt gekauft.
> jetzt mal probeweise inegebaut und folgendes festgestellt: der schlägt beim ausfedern am ende hörbar und fühlbar an!
> woran kann das liegen? ist da was kaput?





f4lkon schrieb:


> Das passiert wenn man die Luftkammern nicht richtig zusammenschraubt. Hatte ich hier im Thread einem anderen User schonmal erklärt.



Ich grab das hier mal aus.
Heute ist mein Durolux RC Dämpfer (SF12) geliefert worden, brandneu von gocycle. Da ich mit der Duroluxgabel äußerst zufrieden bin, wollte ich dem Dämpfer eine Chance geben. Ich fahre ein Nukeproof Mega Bj 2011, und wollte einen Dämpfer mit einstellbarer Zug- und Druckstufe.

Leider habe ich genau das beschriebene Problem auch, heisst der Dämpfer schlägt beim Ausfedern hörbar und vor allem deutlich spürbar an.
Nun habe ich die obige Erklärung von @f4lkon gefunden. Anscheinend bin ich zu doof/zu blind/zu beides, die angesprochene Erklärung hier im Thread zu finden.
Gibt´s da mittlerweile ne Patentlösung? Luftkammern aufschrauben und wieder "richtig" zusammensetzen? Wenn ja, was heisst in dem Zusammenhang "richtig"??
Oder muss ich das Dingen komplett einschicken? Wenn ja, müsst ich mal eben spontan erbrechen. 

Danke für die Hilfe!

_edit: Um 16:53 Uhr per Email an Suntour gewandt. Werde berichten, sobald Rückmeldung erfolgt ist._


----------



## christucci (4. Juli 2014)

Ist ganz einfach.. ich bin der besagte User, der es erklärt bekommen hat! 
Einfach die äußere Kammer (mit dem Logo) voll draufschrauben und dann die innere Kammer soweit reindrehen bis es eben nicht weitergeht:
Problem gelöst! 

Der Dämpfer funzt in meinem Merida seit knapp 1 Jahr super! Sehr sensibel, gutes Schluckvermögen und auch die einstellbare LowSpeed-Druckstufe ist ganz nützlich. Schmatzen tut der Durolux weiterhin.. der SR-Support sagte zu einem Freund, der den 2014er Epicon gekauft hat, dass dies beim Durolux leider so sei (daher hat er auch den Epicon genommen). Stört auch beim Fahren nicht und solange die Funktion gegeben ist kein Problem für mich. Allerdings ist die Glühbirne, wie ich finde, recht linear. Überlege daher die Kammer etwas zu verkleinern damit der Dämpfer früher in die Progression geht.


----------



## RodseFoll (4. Juli 2014)

Woat? DAS ist alles?? Naja gut, das hätte ich fast auch selber rausfinden können.. 
Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Einerseits schön daß es so einfach ist, andererseits frage ich mich, warum man das seitens Suntour nicht direkt korrekt montiert. Naja, Schwamm drüber.
Und gut zu wissen daß ich dann direkt noch was in die Luftkammer setzen sollte, wie es hier auch schon beschrieben wurde. Sowas sind wertvolle Hinweise!

Vielen Dank für die hilfreiche Antwort


----------



## endhirn (4. Juli 2014)

Ob er sich linear oder progressiv anfühlt, kommt aber auf das jeweilige Rad an, also auf das jeweilige Federungskonzept und natürlich auf das Gewicht des Fahrers. Ich fahre ihn mit 75Kilo in einem Slide und da kommt er mir nicht übertrieben linear vor. 
Daher würde ich sagen teste ihn erstmal im Originalzustand. Nicht, dass du nach dem sofortigen Umbau enttäuscht von diesem klasse Dämpfer bist  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RodseFoll (4. Juli 2014)

Ja richtig, fiel mir eben auch noch ein. Erstmal testen, nachspacern kann man immer noch, ist ja flott gemacht.
Ich wiege zwar fahrfertig rund(e) 87kg, aber der Faktor "Hinterbau" spielt auch noch mit ein. Mal sehen wie es wird.
Cheers!


----------



## RodseFoll (30. Juli 2014)

Also, Wayne´s interessiert:
Mein Dämpfer ließ sich nicht eigenhändig reparieren, ich hatte die Luftkammern x-male ab und sie in genauso vielen Varianten wieder verschraubt, nichts half. Mal wurde es besser, mal schlechter, aber meistenteils war der Fehler nach ein- bis dreimaligem Wippen wieder da.
Nach kurzem Emailkontakt mit Suntour Deutschland habe ich den Dämpfer dann über den Händler eingeschickt, und siehe da:
Die Nadel der Zugstufeneinheit war verbogen und verursachte die Geräusche. Also nix mit Luftkammer.
Da die Reparatur recht aufwendig gewesen wäre, habe ich kurzerhand einen flammneuen Dämpfer bekommen. Top! 

Und was soll ich sagen? Er muss sich zwar noch einarbeiten, aber selbst jetzt nach ~10km fühlt er sich schon seeeehr gut an. 
Bin wirklich begeistert. Ich wusste doch daß der Dämpfer der Gabel in nix nachsteht. Einziger Wermutstropfen: Ich habe keinen goldenen Dämpfer mehr bekommen, meiner ist jetzt schwarz. Aber damit kann ich gut leben.


----------



## f4lkon (1. August 2014)

Das wusste ich gar nicht, dass es den in schwarz gibt. Nice.


----------



## endhirn (1. August 2014)

Den schwarzen Dämpfer gibt es glaube ich seid 2014.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RodseFoll (2. August 2014)

So, ich werde definitiv meine Luftkammer verkleinern, mir ist der Dämpfer auch zu linear. 
Ich werde gleich mal in den Baumarkt fahren und mich nach geeignetem Schlauchmaterial umsehen. Ich brauche einen Innendurchmesser von 40mm, das habe ich schon gemessen. 
Ausgehend von einer Materialstärke von 2-3mm, was wäre eure Einschätzung wie breit die "Spacer" sein müssen, damit sich Wirkung zeigt? 5mm? 20mm? Direkt die komplette äußere Luftkammer zuspacern?
Ich habe halt keinen Bock, die Luftkammer drölfundachtzig mal demontieren zu müssen weil meine Spacer zu schmal/zu breit sind, deswegen würd ich hier gerne auf Erfahrungswerte zurückgreifen....

Ich wiege fahrfertig rund 87kg, falls von Interesse...

Merci!


----------



## f4lkon (2. August 2014)

Bei deinem Gewicht kannst du fast alles zu manchen. Ich hatte bei 70kg etwas weniger als das halbe Volumen verkleinert.


----------



## RodseFoll (2. August 2014)

Jau super, vielen Dank. Dann geht´s gleich ab in den Baumarkt und morgen wird gespacert.
Ich hätte wahrscheinlich mit 5mm angefangen und mich dann fluchenderweise hochgearbeitet.


----------



## NobbyRalph (5. August 2014)

Hallöle!
Ich hole das Thema auch nochmal hoch...gibt's da irgendwo vielleicht ein oder 2 Bilder, die das Innenleben des Dämpfers zeigen und vor allem die Stelle(n), an der man diese selbstgebastelten Reduzier-Ringe einsetzt?
Ich habe zwar keine 2 linken Hände, aber ein Foto ist immer sehr hilfreich, wenn man irgendein Gerät das erste mal demontiert
Danke!


----------



## RodseFoll (5. August 2014)

Also... Fotos habe ich leider nicht, aber ich kann dir mal beschreiben wie ich vorgehen werde (Nein, ich hab´s immer noch nicht geschafft, meinen Dämpfer zu spacern):
*Bitte korrigier mich jemand, falls ich falsch liege....!*

-Dämpfer an der Kolbenseite vom Rahmen trennen 
-Druck ablassen (möglichst komplett)
-äußere Luftkammer lösen (nicht komplett abschrauben), hier ist evtl viel Handkraft nötig, ein Latexhandschuh hilft gegen das Durchrutschen
-Dämpfer ganz aus dem Rahmen ausbauen
-innere Luftkammer festhalten, dabei die äußere abdrehen und vom Dämpfer abziehen (Hierbei kann ein wenig Öl abtropfen)
-Spacer draufschieben
-Luftkammer wieder draufsetzen, dabei alle Hinweise in diesem Thread beachten (wichtig ist nur, daß die Gewinde der inneren und äußeren Luftkammer gleichmäßig am Dämpferbody abschließen)
-Luftkammern von Hand festziehen
-Dämpfer einbauen, Druck drauf geben und freuen.

Weiter oben hat christucci in Post#130 eine wunderbare Skizze angehangen in der ersichtlich wird, welche Luftkammer welche ist und wie man diese wieder zusammensetzt.
Du kannst den Dämpfer auch wahlweise in einen Schraubstock einspannen, dabei aber unbedingt Alu-Klemmbacken verwenden! Ich besitze allerdings weder das eine noch das andere...


----------



## NobbyRalph (5. August 2014)

Danke für die Infos, dann warte ich mal, bis du das gemacht hast und die Sache schön fotografisch dokumentierst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RodseFoll (5. August 2014)

Hehe freu dich nicht zu früh. Bei mir kann es noch dauern bis ich dazu komme, und ob ich dann dabei noch ´ne Hand für die Cam freihabe, steht noch auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.......


----------



## NobbyRalph (5. August 2014)

Ich hab Geduld, fahre jetzt dann erstmal in Urlaub, davor werde ich an dem (an sich gut funktionierenden) Dämpfer eh nix mehr ändern.
Bei mir ist es auch (nur) so, dass er die erste Hälfte des Hubs nahezu ungedämpft arbeitet, die generelle Performance des Durolux ist klasse (ich wiege gute 100kg)


----------



## NobbyRalph (19. August 2014)

Nachtrag: 1 Woche intensiv Bike-Urlaub mit ausgedehnten Touren (immer mind. 35km, 2x knappe 50km mit mind. 1000hm), massig Single-Trails, schweren Abfahrten, einige Uphills in teils extrem steilen und absolut anspruchsvollem Gelände... der Durolux funktioniert tadellos.
Er schmatzt nicht, er gibt keine sonstigen unerwünschten Geräusche von sich.
Ich gewöhne mich mehr und mehr an seine "etwas spezielle" Dämpfungs-Performance.
Verspüre derzeit keinen Änderungswunsch und werde den Durolux (genauso wie seine 180mm Schwester an der Front) unverändert weiterfahren.
MFG


----------



## NobbyRalph (10. Oktober 2014)

Nachtrag 2: Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich nach wie vor recht zufrieden mit dem Durolux. Was jedoch auffällt, daß sich zwischenzeitlich ein ziemlich hartes Geräusch beim Ausfedern bemerkbar macht (vielleicht war das immer schon da...?)
Hat schon mal jemand gegen dieses "harte Anschlagen" etwas unternommen oder einen Tip / Vorschlag, wie man das Dämpfungsverhalten generell etwas "weicher" machen kann?
Hierzu wäre wirklich ein Foto o.ä. extrem hilfreich!
MFG und Danke


----------



## kingfrett (10. Oktober 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand gegen dieses "harte Anschlagen" etwas unternommen oder einen Tip / Vorschlag, wie man das Dämpfungsverhalten generell etwas "weicher" machen kann?



Das war mit ein Grund, warum bei mir sowohl der Epicon, als auch der Durolux Dämpfer rausgeflogen sind: Bei einer bestimmten Einstellungskombination knallen sie, sobald sie ein wenig eingefahren sind, beim komplett Ausfedern einfach zu heftig. Auch das Gurgeln und Schmatzen des Durolux ging mir entsetzlich auf die Nerven.

Von Beiden war ich anfangs extrem begeistert und fand sie eigentlich für meine Ansprüche perfekt, desgleichen die Gabeln Epicon und Axon (beide SF9). Je länger ich das Zeugs aber fuhr, um so lauter und unsensibler wurde es. Nu fahr ich überall RS und bins (anscheinend dauerhaft) zufrieden.

Erschwerend kommt noch hinzu, dass Suntour den anfangs grandiosen Support übers/im Internet komplett eingestellt hat, man die passenden z.B. Ölmengen der Gabeln letztenendes nur durch ausprobieren herausfinden kann.

PS: Deine Signatur könnstest Du noch um meinen persönlichen Fußnägelhochklapper "Standart" ergänzen.


----------



## christucci (10. Oktober 2014)

Hm.. dem kann ich nicht beipflichten! Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mit meinem Durolux Zeug super zufrieden. Wenn Dich das schmatzen bei der Abfahrt stört, bist Du einfach zu langsam. Wenn ich nicht im Stand den Dämpfer komprimiere, kriege ich davon nichts mit. Schön klingts sicher nicht, wobei auch der Ario und Monarch solche Geräusche machen können.
Sowohl meine Axon, mein Durolux-Fahrwerk als auch die Epicon beim Kumpel funktionieren super und sind längst eingefahren. 
Der Support von Suntour ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben - im Regelfall hat man am selben Tag noch ne Email im Posteingang! Von mir ein echtes Lob an SR!


----------



## NobbyRalph (10. Oktober 2014)

Also mit meiner Durolux Gabel bin ich absolut zufrieden, das harte Anschlagen hat sie zwar auch, aber das kommt nur vor, wenn ich das mutwillig herbeiführe und den Lenker hochreisse. Im normalen Fahrbetrieb ist das nicht zu hören, wenn überhaupt spürt man es höchst selten marginal.
Der Durolux Dämpfer allerdings wird vermutlich demnächst durch einen RS Monarch ersetzt.


----------



## NobbyRalph (10. Oktober 2014)

kingfrett schrieb:


> PS: Deine Signatur könnstest Du noch um meinen persönlichen Fußnägelhochklapper "Standart" ergänzen.



Ist das nicht zwischenzeitlich in diesem Land, das vor lauter Rechtschreib-Reform-Irrsinn nicht mehr weiss, was Rechtschreibung ist, sogar erlaubt???


----------



## Adam1987 (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute,

Grade ist mein Suntour Durolux RC Dämpfer gekommen und hab ihn direkt mal eingebaut und probegerollt.

Mir kommen bei dem teil einige Fragen auf, da ich nicht sicher bin ob er nicht vielleicht defekt ist.

- Das er nicht zu der leisen Sorte von Dämpfern gehört war mir vorher schon klar, doch höre ich neben dem sehr lauten schlürfen auch ein Kratzen. Ist das bei euch auch so ? Trocken scheint er nicht zu laufen da der Kolben nach dem Einfedern leicht ölig bleibt.

- Die Zugstufe hat bei mir nur 8 Klicks und diese "Klicks" sind auch noch sehr schwer spürbar. Normal oder defekt ?

- Der Dämpfer schlägt spürbar beim ausfedern an. Man hört keinen Knall aber man merkt es im Popo. Ich bin schon viele Dämpfer gefahren und hatte noch nie solch ein Problem. Die Luftkammer hab ich schon kontrolliert, die ist fest. Hier auch wieder die Frage, ist das normal oder könnte ein defekt vorliegen ?

Eine richtige Probefahrt im Wald steht noch aus, aber bisher bin ich weniger begeistert von dem Teil.

Gruß
Adam


----------



## Seader (11. Juni 2015)

is doch zum reiern... selbes problem  neues dämpfer modell sf12 heute bekommen, aufkleber ist total wellig, zugstufe kratzt, dämpfer schlägt an, und nach dem tipp mit dem festschrauben der luftkammern (erst äußere große und dann kleine) hat sich nun auch noch ein 1cm großes stück vom dichtungsring verabschiedet: sauber rausgetrennt.  kein wunder, glaub ich, wenn das teil mMn seit 2011/2012 bei wiener bike parts im regal liegt . dass der urlaub vom 22.6. bis 5.7. damit biketechnisch in's wasser fällt, ist eigtl. fast vorprogrammiert. 

mal sehn, was rauskommt. morgen mal wiener anrufen, vllt. tauscht der on the fly und ich kann mir das einschicken zu suntour sparen... was ich aber nicht glaube. drückt mal 'nen daumen, pls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seader (13. Juni 2015)

update: das ganze könnte wohl in einer bis eineinhalb wochen erledigt und abgehakt sein. eingesendet wurde er gestern und der freundliche suntour MA am tel sprach von ca. 2-3 tagen bearbeitungsdauer. sehr flott, wie ich finde  bin gespannt, was das problem war und v.a., wie es gehandhabt wurde.


----------



## Sheeeeeep (13. Juni 2015)

Der Benni macht einen super Job bei SR. Wenn es so ist, wie Du geschildert hast, dann brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Seader (13. Juni 2015)

ein wenig bammel hab ich nur wegen dem dichtungsring, der ganz oben drin sitzt, denn den hab ich ja zerstört => eigenverschulden.  der rest ist so beschrieben, wie es war, nur eins hab ich hier nicht festgehalten: dass die zugstufe erst nach dem fünften bis sechsten einfedern angefangen hat zu wirken. und dann auch nur merkwürdig sporadisch mal ab der hälfte des wegs oder am ende des hubs sehr stark und dann immer leichter werdend. das ist im anschreiben aber noch festgehalten worden. kann sowas durch falsche lagerung oder generell zu langes herumliegen verursacht werden?

bin da recht optimistisch: man liest ja wirklich nur gutes über deren service. auch mit einer der hauptgründe, warum ich dann doch den durolux nahm und keinen gebrauchten evolver isx-6  naja, und weil die durolux gabel vorne hervorragende arbeit verrichtet


----------



## RodseFoll (14. Juni 2015)

Mach dir mal keinen Kopf, Suntour ist super kulant. Ich hab damals auch, als es um meinen Dämpfer ging, bei der ersten Kontaktaufnahme erwähnt, daß schon "Handlingsspuren" dran sind, weil ich die LuKa x-mal demontiert hatte. Das wurde gar nicht erst thematisiert, ich habe einfach so einen neuen bekommen.

Da dein Dämpfer auch solche Geräusche beim Ausfedern macht, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn die Zugstufennadel so sehr beschädigt ist, daß es sich sogar auf die Funktion auswirkt. 
Freu dich einfach auf einen brandneuen, backfrischen, top funktionierenden Dämpfer. Das Teil ist ne Wucht.


----------



## Seader (14. Juni 2015)

nun, mal abwarten, was sie letztendlich machen werden: so lange etwas voll funktionsfähiges zurückkommt, isr es mir eigtl. auch egal, welche farbe es hat   das dpd paket ist auf jeden fall noch nicht im system erfasst (freitag mittag abgeholt worden), aber selbst wenn die rücksendung sich bis in die erste urlaubswoche reinverzögert, passt's auch noch. bin gespannt auf das teil!


----------



## Seader (18. Juni 2015)

jaWOLL!! xD





merci @SR SUNTOUR!!!


----------



## RodseFoll (18. Juni 2015)

Na siehste?! Geht doch!
Wann fährst du in den Urlaub? Also, hast du noch genug Zeit zum Einstellen und dran gewöhnen?

Viel Spaß damit, bin gespannt was du dazu sagst


----------



## Seader (18. Juni 2015)

ging halt wirklich richtig flott! benny meinte, dass der kolben an einer stelle nicht korrekt geschliffen wurde und so öl seinen weg in regionen finden konnte, in die es nicht hingehört. 

bin in den kommenden zwei wochen zwei mal in der ecke marquartstein, aschau, grassau und bergen. zum testen und einstellen ist noch genug zeit; ist beim dämpfer nicht so der act wie bei der gabel  luftkammerspacer hab ich auch noch drei stück (rock shox ringe für den monarch), mal sehn ob die zum einsatz kommen (müssen)


----------



## RodseFoll (18. Juni 2015)

Ich drück die Daumen daß die passen. Man muss bei dem Durolux die Innenwand der äußeren LuKa spacern, nicht die Außenwand der inneren. Da ist kaum Platz zwischen innerer LuKa und dem Gewinde der äußeren, sodaß man die äußere nicht draufschieben kann wenn Spacer montiert sind. _(War das jetzt annähernd verständlich?^^)_

Ich hab mir mit dem Ghettospacerset geholfen, also CD Spindel auseinander geschnitten und einen Streifen von 6x2cm reingelegt. Passt super und funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seader (18. Juni 2015)

ist das so eng da drin...? so genau konnt ich mir den noch nicht anschaun. vllt. muss dann auch 'ne sonderlösung her; mc gyver trieb wird schon hilfreich sein


----------



## RodseFoll (18. Juni 2015)

Jop, isses. Zwischen Gewinde und innerer LuKa ist kaum 1mm Platz.
Kucksu hier, das funktioniert super:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-dhx-air-tuning-fuer-mehr-mittleren-federweg.336003/


----------



## Seader (18. Juni 2015)

das teil hat auf jeden fall ein kleineres volumen als der vorher verbaute monarch: mit dem war ich mit 180psi bereits bei über 30% sag  damit sind beim durolux grad mal ~20% erreicht. mal sehn, wie er sich so komplett unverändert fährt, am wochenende steht kleine testtour an. bissle hart schlägt er durchaus immer noch an, zumindest registriert's der popometer und man hört"s auch bissle: kenn ich von anderen dämpfern so nicht, muss aber nix heißen.
bin schon gspannt, jop


----------



## Seader (19. Juni 2015)

boah, neee... durch zufall (lesen des lieferscheins) grad festgestellt, dass mir von sr im tausch ein 190*50 statt 200*55 zugesendet wurde... nachmessen ergab das erwartete, es ist ein 190er dämpfer  und ich wunderte mich schon, warum mir der lenkwinkel auf einmal so flach vorkommt... jetzt ist halt echt die frage, wer mist gebaut hat: wiener bike parts schon beim kauf oder der suntour service xD den von wiener erhaltenen hab ich leider ned nachgemessen, in der bestellung war auf jeden fall der 200*55. alles scheiße...


----------



## Sheeeeeep (20. Juni 2015)

Frag bei SR an, ob der Irrtum bei denen passiert sein kann. Wenn nicht, schildere den Vorgang. Der gekommene Dämpfer ist ja neu. Wenn sie ganz lieb sind, tauschen sie ihn 1/1. Die Dämpfer kosten das gleiche. SR kostet es am Ende Mühe u. Versandkosten, wenn sie ihn austauschen. Auch ärgerlich für beide Seiten, aber vllt sind sie ja so kulant.


----------



## Seader (20. Juni 2015)

es war wahrscheinlich seitens suntour; nehm ich an. mit dem gekauften defekten dämpfer brauchte ich 190-200psi für grundsetup-sag, mit dem getauschten nur die oben beschriebenen 170: das deutet ja schon auf die unterschiedlichen luftkammergrößen hin. auf der bestellbestätigung und im lieferschein wiener's steht jeweils 200*55, hab das mal weitergeleitet und um rückmeldung gebeten. denke schon, dass das zu regeln ist  hfftl. aber auch so einfach, wie ich mir das wieder mal vorstelle 

edit: alles roger, ein rücksendeschein wird zugestellt und die dämpfer getauscht!  weiß nicht, was ich da sagen soll, außer einem dicken, fetten "merci!!"!! sowas unkompliziertes kenne ich bisher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RodseFoll (23. Juni 2015)

Top! Versuch das mal einer bei der Konkurrenz....

Dann kann der Urlaub ja kommen! Viel Spaß mit dem Teil. 
Bin auf Berichte gespannt!


----------



## Seebl (23. Juni 2015)

Habe mir auch mal einen zum Testen bestellt. Zu 139€ + Versand konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## RodseFoll (23. Juni 2015)

Seebl schrieb:


> Habe mir auch mal einen zum Testen bestellt. Zu 139€ + Versand konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


Neu oder gebraucht??
Falls neu, zeig doch mal nen Link. Für den Preis leg ich mir den als Ersatz auf Lager glaub ich......


----------



## Seebl (23. Juni 2015)

Neu, aus der schönen Niederlande: http://de.hollandbikeshop.com/marke...ampfer/srsuntour-d-mpfer-durolux-rc-190x50mm/

Habe per PayPal bezahlt, mal schauen was daraus wird.

€: Ach, 135€ sind es gewesen...


----------



## RodseFoll (23. Juni 2015)

Killerpreis! 
Ich frage mich nur, ob das nur ein älteres Produktbild ist oder ob die die SF12 Dämpfer als SF14 verkaufen. Die neueren Modelle gibt´s nämlich nicht mehr in gold.... -.-
Hab mir die Seite mal gebookmarkt, und wenn du dann so nett wärst und kurz deine Erfahrungen schilderst, greif ich zu....


----------



## Seebl (23. Juni 2015)

Ist mit auch aufgefallen, bin gespannt was da kommt.

Gibt es irgendwelche relevanten Unterschiede zwischen den Modellen?
Buchsen sind gleich Fox, Rock Shox oder?


----------



## RodseFoll (23. Juni 2015)

Von technischen Unterschieden weiß ich nix, mir persönlich gefällt der güldene Dämpfer bloß besser....

Hier im Thread steht irgendwo, daß die Buchsen mit RockShox identisch sind, allerdings habe ich damals, als ich beim Huber meine Buchsen bestellt habe, darauf hingewiesen, daß ich im neuen Bike zwischen Monarch und Durolux hin- und her testen möchte und er mir deshalb vier Gleitlager senden möchte. Er meinte daraufhin, daß sich die Dämpferaugen wohl etwas unterscheiden und deswegen jeweils zwei unterschiedliche Lager benötigt werden.
Gut, die Buchsen sind die gleichen, aber bei den Gleitlagern scheint es Unterschiede zu geben. 

Aber nix genaues weiß man nicht. Ich gehe davon aus, daß RS Buchsen funktioneren sollten.


----------



## Seader (23. Juni 2015)

ja, funktionieren


----------



## Seebl (23. Juni 2015)

Werde mal anfragen. Gut zu wissen, dass ich meine Huber-Buchsen weiterverwenden kann. Gleitlager benötige ich ja eh neue.

Bin wirklich gespannt wie sehr sich die Auron und der Durolux mögen werden.


----------



## Seader (24. Juni 2015)

alles abgeschlossen  erste probefahrt war seeehr fluffig (200psi), ohne dabei zu durchrauschend zu wirken. wird zeit, dass ich den hobel jetzt mal richtig rannehm! gibt mehrere neue sächelchen an ihm, die die nächste tour (kommenden dienstag) in unendlicher ferne erscheinen lassen (durch die vorfreude xD).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RodseFoll (25. Juni 2015)

Yeah sauber!
Bei mir funktioniert das Teil übrigens am besten, wenn ich 25% SAG im Sitzen einstelle. Hat dann immer noch eine ausgezeichnete Sensibilität, steht dabei aber angenehm hoch im Federweg.
Wenn du den Dämpfer mal richtig gefordert hast, achte mal bitte drauf wieviel Kolbenweg genutzt wird. 
Bei mir ist der Kolben 58mm lang (kicher) (von äußerer Kante der Dichtung bis zur Kante des Dämpferauges), und der Hub endet exakt so, daß der 1,5mm starke O-Ring nicht runterrutscht.


----------



## Seader (25. Juni 2015)

hat der beste suntour mitarbeiter ever mir auch bestätigt: auf den websites steht überall 55mm hub, real bietet er aber auch 57mm. hat mich nat. gefreut, rund 6mm mehr federweg zu haben als gedacht xD jetzt gibt's erstmal vier tage action => kindergeburtstag, vorbereitungen, märchenpark, ... hfftl schlauchen die ned so, dass ich die tour freiwillig abblase -.- aber die euphorie wird schon genügend 'reinkicken und motivieren 
fahre übrigens knapp 20% sag, mag's eher direkter mit feedback from the underground  wobei da gestern nicht so viel feedback kam wie erwartet => bügelte zu gut alles weg  vllt. braucht's ja doch noch'nen spacer...? we'll see


----------



## Seebl (28. Juni 2015)

Also ich habe meinen Durolux Dämpfer. Kam wohl Samstag an, wurde bei den Nachbarn abgegeben. Wollte eben eine Runde mit dem Radl drehen da sah ich das Paket vor der Tür. Ist ein wunderschöner schwarzer SF14.

Hat nun 141,90€ inkl. Versand gekostet. Kam komplett bulk, aber mit 3-teiligen Buchsen 22,2x8! 
Also genau wie ich es brauche.

Habe am 22.06. morgens bestellt.

Also absolute Empfehlung!


----------



## Seader (28. Juni 2015)

ich brauch hier 22,2*6; zum glück passen die rock shox dinger, ansonsten eignen sich für solche fälle wunderbar alurohre in 8*1 für die bolzen oder 10*1 als evtl. nötige distanzhülse.


----------



## RodseFoll (29. Juni 2015)

Seebl schrieb:


> Also ich habe meinen Durolux Dämpfer. Kam wohl Samstag an, wurde bei den Nachbarn abgegeben. Wollte eben eine Runde mit dem Radl drehen da sah ich das Paket vor der Tür. Ist ein wunderschöner schwarzer SF14.
> 
> Hat nun 141,90€ inkl. Versand gekostet. Kam komplett bulk, aber mit 3-teiligen Buchsen 22,2x8!
> Also genau wie ich es brauche.
> ...




Ich hoffe daß das Angebot in ein paar Tagen noch gilt, dann bin ich dabei.

Bist du schon Probe geritten?


----------



## Seebl (29. Juni 2015)

Ja, gestern schnell mal die Hometrails abgeklappert.

Arbeitet so schon recht gut mit dem Covert Hinterbau zusammen, wirkt sehr lebendig, aber gleichzeitig feinfühlig.
Kennlinie scheint zu passen. Der Verstellbereich von ZS und DS ist recht groß. Die DS-Verstellung kann man perfekt als Platform für den Uphill benutzen.

Die Verstellung der ZS ist aber ein Graus, komm da auch mit meinen nicht gerade dicken Fingern kaum hin.


----------



## RodseFoll (29. Juni 2015)

Jap, das stimmt. Da hätte Suntour ruhig etwas Material stehen lassen können. Lässt sich das ZS-Rädchen bei dir auch so schwer drehen?
Ich bin jedenfalls froh, daß man da nur einmal dran rumstellen muss.

Freut mich daß er dir taugt, noch ein Suntour-Jünger mehr......


----------



## Seebl (29. Juni 2015)

Verstellung ist ohne Handschuhe kaum möglich, dachte erst da ist was kaputt! 

Bin ja doch schon seit Anfang des Jahres ein Suntour-Nutzer. Endlich ein einheitliches Fahrwerk!


----------



## RodseFoll (29. Juni 2015)

Das schöne an einem Suntour Fahrwerk ist ja auch, daß die Leute immer erst blöd schauen, aber wenn sie dann mal ne Runde drehen, merken sie wie gut die Teile arbeiten. "Hm, das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht!".......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (29. Juni 2015)

Wie soll man das Zeug auch kennen.
Selbst wenn man interessiert im Internet recherchiert bekommt man kaum Feedback oder Eindrücke, dass Suntour mehr kann als Billigzeug zu bauen. Für die Durolux (Gabel) gibt es hier ja einen schönen Leitfaden, mit der Auron kam ich mir aber ziemlich verloren vor. Suntour macht sich ja auch nicht berühmt mit Informationen.
Hat also alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## RodseFoll (29. Juni 2015)

Da hast du allerdings Recht, Suntour arbeitet nicht gerade auf Hochtouren, das Billigimage loszuwerden. 
Find ich persönlich aber nicht schlimm, so hab ich immerhin Teile am Bike die nicht jeder fährt. 
Monarch DebonAir plus Pike kann ja jeder


----------



## Seebl (29. Juni 2015)

Absolut, das Individuelle sagt mir auch zu.

Hast du den Durolux inkl. Buchsen bekommen, in irgendeiner OVP?


----------



## kingfrett (29. Juni 2015)

RodseFoll schrieb:


> Da hast du allerdings Recht, Suntour arbeitet nicht gerade auf Hochtouren, das Billigimage loszuwerden.



Sie hatten es ja mal fast geschafft (afair 2009/10), aber dann haben sie sich aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen aus z.B. Foren wie hier zurückgezogen. Auch die grandiosen Wartungsanleitungen dieser Zeit bekamen irgendwann keine Aktualisierungen mehr.

Als ich dann irgendwann kein Manual für meinen schmatzenden und allgemein laut werdenden Durolux-Dämpfer mehr bekam, nirgendwo herausfindbar war, wieviel von welchem Öl in die Axxon gehört, hab ich aufgegeben. Jetzt liegt neben Epicon-Dämpfer und Gabel, n Durolux-Dämpfer und besagte Axxon einstaubenderweise in der Ecke.

Btw, als ich die Epicon (als ReserveNotGabel) auf 140mm traveln wollte, hab ich gesehen, dass die Buchsen die Beschichtung fast vollständig abgerieben haben. Also Nix Schleifspuren. Und vor allem nix Garantie mehr.


----------



## RodseFoll (29. Juni 2015)

Seebl schrieb:


> Absolut, das Individuelle sagt mir auch zu.
> 
> Hast du den Durolux inkl. Buchsen bekommen, in irgendeiner OVP?



Inklusive Buchsen ja, allerdings hab ich diese eh sofort gegen HuberBuchsen getauscht. Die originalen sind jetzt bei mir nur noch "Servicebuchsen", die ich benutze, wenn ich den Dämpfer mal in den Schraubstock einspannen muss.
Und von einer OVP will ich hier gar nicht erst anfangen, bei mir war das Bläschenfolie im Versandkarton. Ja, kam so vom Händler 



kingfrett schrieb:


> Sie hatten es ja mal fast geschafft (afair 2009/10), aber dann haben sie sich aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen aus z.B. Foren wie hier zurückgezogen. Auch die grandiosen Wartungsanleitungen dieser Zeit bekamen irgendwann keine Aktualisierungen mehr.
> Als ich dann irgendwann kein Manual für meinen schmatzenden und allgemein laut werdenden Durolux-Dämpfer mehr bekam, nirgendwo herausfindbar war, wieviel von welchem Öl in die Axxon gehört, hab ich aufgegeben. Jetzt liegt neben Epicon-Dämpfer und Gabel, n Durolux-Dämpfer und besagte Axxon einstaubenderweise in der Ecke.
> Btw, als ich die Epicon (als ReserveNotGabel) auf 140mm traveln wollte, hab ich gesehen, dass die Buchsen die Beschichtung fast vollständig abgerieben haben. Also Nix Schleifspuren. Und vor allem nix Garantie mehr.



Hm, klingt ja nich so geil. Da kann ich verstehen, daß du da nicht mehr unbedingt zufrieden mit bist. 
Der Abrieb der Beschichtung ist ja die eine Sache, aber warum hast du die Axxon nicht zum Service gegeben? Hat ein Kumpel von mir mit seiner Durolux auch gemacht (Gebrauchtware, also ohne Rechnung), hat 35 Euro bezahlt, hat dafür neue Buchsen, eine neue Zugstufeneinheit (?) und soweit ich mich erinner auch ´nen Ölservice bekommen.
Aber gut, da sind wir wieder bei "hätte könnte sollte"....


----------



## Seebl (30. Juni 2015)

Das wäre eine Diskussion für einen eigenen Thread!

So meine Huber-Gleitlager sind da. Bin gespannt ob der Durolux sich dann noch satter anfühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (30. Juni 2015)

Seebl schrieb:


> Das wäre eine Diskussion für einen eigenen Thread!
> 
> So meine Huber-Gleitlager sind da. Bin gespannt ob der Durolux sich dann noch satter anfühlt.



Das tut er! Wie gesagt, bis er anfing zu klötern, war das Ding die totale Offenbarung. Selbst die dicksten Wurzeln wurden weggebügelt wie nix und das ohne ein irgendwie schwammiges Sofagefühl aufkommen zu lassen.


----------



## RodseFoll (30. Juni 2015)

kingfrett schrieb:


> klötern,



Ein wunderbar passendes Wort. Darf ich mir das für spätere Verwendungen klauen?


----------



## kingfrett (30. Juni 2015)

RodseFoll schrieb:


> Ein wunderbar passendes Wort. Darf ich mir das für spätere Verwendungen klauen?



Na klar! 
Es gibt noch eine Steigerung: Brägenklöterig


----------



## RodseFoll (30. Juni 2015)

Oha, ob ich mir das auch noch merken kann?  

Aber genug Mundart hier, zurück zu den Dämpfern.


----------



## Seebl (30. Juni 2015)

Eben wieder unterwegs gewesen. Bin begeistert.
Die lineare Kennlinie passt so schon ideal zu meinem TR (und zu mir).

Sollte ja eigentlich nur als Übergangslösung (oder Konkurrenz) für den ausgenudelten Fox HV dienen. Bin aber wirklich am überlegen ob ich den Fox nicht direkt verkaufe...


----------



## RodseFoll (30. Juni 2015)

Seebl schrieb:


> Eben wieder unterwegs gewesen. Bin begeistert.
> Die lineare Kennlinie passt so schon ideal zu meinem TR (und zu mir).
> 
> Sollte ja eigentlich nur als Übergangslösung (oder Konkurrenz) für den ausgenudelten Fox HV dienen. Bin aber wirklich am überlegen ob ich den Fox nicht direkt verkaufe...



So ging´s mir damals auch, als mein CCDB beim Service war. Durolux gekauft "weil billig", dann eingebaut und begeistert gewesen. 
Den CCDB hab ich dann verkauft und hatte die Kosten für den Service + den Durolux wieder drin


----------



## Seebl (30. Juni 2015)

War eigentlich auf der Suche nach dem Volks-Monarchen (+).
Aber keinen anständigen in 190mm EBL gefunden.

Auf den flowigen Trails hier ist er wirklich ideal. Bin gespannt wie er sich in ruppigeren Sektionen schlägt, das hat es hier aber kaum.


----------



## RodseFoll (30. Juni 2015)

Ich war letztens im Bikepark Bad Ems, das war mein erster Bikeparkbesuch mit dem Dämpfer. 
Da hatte ich in etwas holprigeren Sektionen ein bißchen das Gefühl, daß er nicht richtig nachkommt... Kurzerhand die Zugstufe etwas geöffnet, da gings dann wieder. Was allerdings in richtig dicken Steinfeldern passiert, kann ich nicht abschätzen, das muss dann bitte jemand anders herausfinden....


----------



## Seader (30. Juni 2015)

zugstufe weit auf, druckstufe max auf zwei, 175psi max und ab geht das  war zumindest meine erfahrung heut in lecker ruppigem gelände. wobei das auch keine dicken steinfelder waren. die letzten zwei abschnitte hatten aber durchaus 5-10cm und auch größere kiesel, durchgehend, ca. 700-800m lang. da hat er gute arbeit verrichtet mit dem setting, ohne den gesamten federweg zu nutzen 
hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich bei dem dämpfer mit dem druck so weit runtergehen werde. mit 175psi wäre der monarch hv gnadenlos durchgeschlagen. die durolux elemente sind doch fummliger im setup  (siehe gabel thread). und das hat mich wieder gelehrt, dass man die setup-werte der alten hardware nicht als startpunkt für die neue wählen sollte.


----------



## dunkelfalke (23. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mit meinem Durolux RC ein Problem - die Druckstufeneinstellung scheint überhaupt nicht zu wirken. Oder ich habe die komplett falsch verstanden - wollte eigentlich sowas wie eine einstellbare Plattform, damit ich wippfrei fahren kann. Bei dem vorherigen Rock Shox Pearl gab es den Gate-Regler. Ein bisschen eingedreht war das Rad wippfrei. Beim Durolux RC merke ich überhaupt keine Wirkung, egal ob das blaue Rädchen auf 1 oder auf 8 steht.
Mache ich was falsch oder stimmt was mit dem Dämpfer nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RodseFoll (23. Juli 2015)

Da wird wohl ein Defekt vorliegen. Wenn ich meinen Druckstufenregler drehe, merke ich da sehr wohl was von, im komplett geschlossenen Zustand rührt sich da nix mehr.
Kontaktier den Händler von dem du den Dämpfer hast. Suntour ist superflott und echt kulant bei sowas.


----------



## dunkelfalke (23. Juli 2015)

Hab den letztes Jahr im Bikemarkt gebraucht gekauft - erst jetzt eingebaut.
Gibt es denn etwas, was man selbst machen könnte?


----------



## RodseFoll (23. Juli 2015)

Dann schreib mal Ben vom Suntour Service an. Ein Kumpel von mir hat seine ebenso gebraucht gekaufte Durolux Gabel dahin geschickt und für 35 Euro ´nen umfangreichen Service bekommen. Ich kann natürlich nicht garantieren, ob das bei dir genauso sein wird, aber das wird dir dann schon gesagt werden...
Ich schreib dir mal kurz ´ne PN mit der Adresse.


----------



## Saintsrest (8. Dezember 2015)

Wer einen 216x63 möchte: http://www.ebay.de/itm/SR-Suntour-Durolux-RC-Daempfer-216x63-/191754202710?


----------



## zymnokxx (8. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand mal in in den Durolux RC Spacer eingebaut? Brächte dazu mal ein paar Tipps, weil meiner schon sehr rasch auf 99% seines Federwegs kommt.
Danke für Infos


----------



## RodseFoll (8. Mai 2016)

Jap, ich. Steht drei Seiten vorher in diesem Thread. Beitrag #141.
Als Spacer kannst du super das Plastik einer alten CD Spindel nehmen. Wieviel Material du da reinpacken willst, musst du ausprobieren.


----------



## Bert73 (9. Mai 2016)

*@Seader *
*unter zugstufe weit auf gegen den uhrzeigersinn  ? vom ventil rechts  richtung minus oder wie ?*
*dan habe ich fast das selbe set wie du *
*hatte einige testleufe jetzt aber es passt mir noch nicht 100% *
*ach ja und die
Produktregistrierung
bei suntour bringt auch nichts pasiert gar nichts ??*


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Mai 2016)

mal ne frage in die runde. wie schlägt sich der dämpfer bzgl abstimmung in nem relativ linearen rahmen?? brauche was neues und leider passen nur inlinedämpfer in den rahmen (AGB schlägt sonst an). die auswahl ist leider relativ schlecht, wenn man einstellbare druckstufe haben will, da rockshox und fox auf ihren plattformmist mit vorkonfektionierter druckstufe setzen.


----------



## RodseFoll (13. Mai 2016)

Ich hab zwar keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit linearen Rahmen, aber ich gehe davon aus dass das gehen sollte. Die Luftkammer wie oben beschrieben spacern, dann sollte das passen....
Welche EBL brauchst du denn? Ich hab noch nen RC in 200x57 rumliegen. Ist prinzipiell in Ordnung, hat nur das Problem, daß er hör- und spürbar bei ausfedern anschlägt (bekanntes Problem bei dem Dämpfer). Ist auf jeden Fall problemlos fahrbar, hat mich nur immens genervt.
Falls dein Nickname Programm ist, kannste ihn ggf abholen, ich komme aus Essen.... PN für mehr Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Mai 2016)

RodseFoll schrieb:


> Welche EBL brauchst du denn? Ich hab noch nen RC in 200x57 rumliegen. Ist prinzipiell in Ordnung, hat nur das Problem, daß er hör- und spürbar bei ausfedern anschlägt (bekanntes Problem bei dem Dämpfer). Ist auf jeden Fall problemlos fahrbar, hat mich nur immens genervt. Falls dein Nickname Programm ist, kannste ihn ggf abholen, ich komme aus Essen.... PN für mehr Info.



wäre genau die einbaulänge die du ansprichst. was meinst du mit hör- und spürbar anschlagen? beim springen oder in welcher form?
hab aktuell ein angebot von nem shop im auge für 135 euro in neu... von daher...


----------



## RodseFoll (13. Mai 2016)

Beim Ausfedern. Also quasi wenn er die Nullstellung erreicht. Das ist kein wirklicher Defekt, zumindest nichts was die Funktion beeinträchtigt. Es fühlt sich halt an, als ob da so´ne Art Bumper fehlt (nur um es zu beschreiben). 
Das Problem haben übrigens auch einige fabrikneue Dämpfer, laut Suntour liegt das an einer verbogenen Zugstufennadel. Wird auch in diesem Thread besprochen.

Kannste dir überlegen, ich würd dir auch ´nen guten Preis machen. Den Rest dann aber per PN bitte.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Mai 2016)

ja, hab derweil mal nachgelesen. ich schreib dir mal


----------



## Bert73 (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo zu meinen Letzten Beitrag möchte ich Hinzufügen 
Habe vom Support echt Freundliche antworten Bekommen 
Freundlich sind Sie nur stehe ich immer noch mit ??? 
übern Kopf da deshalb frage ich jetzt hier mal :

Dämpfer Durolux Rc 215 x 63
mm 
gibt es eine service anleitung für die Luftkammer ?
wan solte der erste service gemacht werden gibts dazu angaben ??
Welche firmen machen die Stickstoff fühlung Service ??


----------



## Cheet (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
ich hatte meinen Duro.dämpfer auseinandergenommen. Neu geschmiert etc. Beim Zusammenbau zuerst äussere dann innere Luftkammer fest verschraubt. Beim ersten mal direkt undicht. Obere Dichtung im "Dämpferdeckel" ca. 2cm abgetrennt. 
Beim Dämpferfachmann v Ort neue passende Dichtung erhalten. Diese verbaut, drei Tage problemlos gefahren. Dann über Nacht Druckabfall. Und siehe da, das gleiche Schadensbild wie vorher - Dichtungstück von ca 2cm ausgetrennt. 

Wo liegt der Fehler? Wie ist es überhaut möglich das die Kammern einen passenden Dichtring beim verschrauben durchtrennen?
Zumal die innere Kammer ja gar keinen Kontankt zu der Dichtung haben dürfte.....


----------



## dunkelfalke (28. Mai 2020)

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand einen passenden Ventiladapter für die Stickstoffkammer gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

